# Shorthaircareforum discussion board - Post #1



## Shine-On (May 30, 2006)

Many of us have long, healthy hair goals but some of us are much further away than others. Please share your tips for maintaining healthy, growing short hair (growing being the key word). 

My hair is ear length. I am having difficulty in the following areas: 

Stretching relaxers
Exploring the method of texlaxing
Finding no-heat styles that are still "stylish", 
Resisting the urge to trim hair to maintain style as it grows
Rollersetting without looking like a UFO landed on my head (I guess hair isn't long enough yet)

And the list goes on . . . Does anybody hear me? erplexed


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2006)

I hear you, Shine-On!  

I can honestly say my hair has been almostevery length but bald, and short hair ain’t no picnic. For some reason, many people I encounter tell me that short hair is easier to care for. IMO, I couldn’t disagree more. It's a whole lot of work and frustration to me. My hair is still relatively short (kind of a flip length), but even that offers much more flexibility.


The way I got by when I had my 2-inch haircut were roller and rod sets, and they worked great. If your sets are not looking right, my guess is to try a different size roller appropriate for the length. Rollers and rods come in all sizes, even for very short lengths, and wet sets are a great way to go to avoid heat. 


Now, I’ll be honest and say I hardly ever _liked_ my hair as it was growing out. But it looked neat, and I grit my teeth and endured. The best style I did was cute rod set, finger-combed for volume, and stuck a silk flower behind my ear for interest.  

Just remember to keep your hair well moisturized as traditional protective styles are virtually impossible. And though it’s awkward growing short styles out, resist cutting your hair. Instead, baby your ends. The only other option I can think of that is successful for many during the grow-out phase are braids or a weave maybe. Personally, my scalp could never tolerate extensions for some reason. erplexed  However, if extensions were a viable option, I would have took it. 

HTH!


----------



## Mom23 (May 30, 2006)

[
*The way I got by when I had my 2-inch haircut were roller and rod sets, and they worked great. If your sets are not looking right, my guess is to try a different size roller appropriate for the length. Rollers and rods come in all sizes, even for very short lengths, and wet sets are a great way to go to avoid heat. [/quote]*

I agree. I started setting my hair on the small green rollers with the covers and I am working my way up. My hair is not long, but it is growing. I just did rollersets, twist outs, and braid outs as it grew and I still do.  
Hope this helps!!


----------



## Renaylor (May 30, 2006)

I have all but given up growing my hair real long because everytime I got to shoulder length, even with a good cut somehow it made me look old. I also kept pulling my hair back in a low ponytail , which of course reeked havoc on my nape and hairline. I have had mid length(down to mid neck) for 5 years until a couple of months ago when I chopped it to an ear length graduated bob(which I sported 10 yrs ago). I had no choice but to do it because my nape was gradually becoming invisible and my hair weak with a breaking hairline. To add, my hair is texlaxed(relaxed at about 65%) but my carelessness lead to my present hair condition.I have gotten compliments on this cut, something I never got when my hair was longer. Also shorter hair is easier to maintain,requires less product,and takes me no time to style(I have 2 children to tend to in the morning). As for not trimming the ends and allowing the hair to grow by protecting the ends...that my work for some, but for me if I don't get a mild trim after relaxing my hair, my hair does not perform well or hold a style properly.I have regained some of my hair health back but I sincerely doubt I will grow it out again but if I do the transition to a straight bob is an easy one from a graduated bob.


----------



## BamaBelle (May 30, 2006)

I'm really feeling this thread.  Thanks Shine-on for your bravery - It's often difficult for me to post questions/topics related to short hair (i.e. twa, etc.) since so many sisters here (on LHCF) have hair so much longer than mine but I present my questions to them because I figure maybe they will understand my plight through the progress they have made, from whence they came.

At any rate, my difficulty at this point is describing my hair's level of texture (am I relaxed, textlaxed, texturized...). My aim after having the twa for about 4 months was to slightly relax the hair so that I could better manage the stuff. Self-texturizing did not do it.  I finally just went to my Dominican stylist (who nearly passed out when I walked in with the 2-inch poof) and had her apply an Affirm for a little over 10 minutes.  What resulted was "texturized" hair like you see on the texturizer box.  As that has grown out, and I have gotten the courage to touch-up on my own, the texturized "poof" is bigger and less attractive to me so I'm considering allowing the relaxer to stay on the hair a bit longer the next time I touch-up (probably tonight, actually).

I've got a linen closet shelf full of products and don't feel like my hair is really as long as it could have been had I cut and relaxed differently (Ambitious1018, my hair partner, BC'd at the same time I did and her hair is waaay longer).  So now, I'm wrapping my head around this protective style idea and the fact is people consider the twa to be a protective style when I worry that my ends are exposed all the time.  How's that protective?

*sigh*  Sorry for my rant... But I figured this (sub)group would understand... Thanks again, Shine-On, for this thread!


----------



## ayoung (May 30, 2006)

I feel you guys!

I think you have to just find what works for YOU. When I first joined I was tryingto do everything others were doing (w/ long hair) and my hair was like 

Long or short---but moreso short---you may have to 'do' your hair more than others who just put it in a bun--unless you like it flat. Carusos are really good for curling or doobies instead of the irons. Also wrapping--just switch it up a little. And sets. Don't forget braids or cornrolls too for a change!

Keep your hair moisturized and strong and don't fry it(a lot) and you'll be on your way. 

Sometimes it seems like your are making no progress---but everyother month or so I am sure you will see some growth from babying your hair.

**shoot, I'm encourgaing myself right along w/ ya'll---**HHG!


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (May 31, 2006)

i agree with ayoung. find what works for you.

i grew out my halle berry cut with wraps and rollersets which are extremely boring but i never got tired of them   i hardly ever used heat but then i didn't stretch my relaxers either. 

i must admit stretching takes some getting used to and the shorter the hair the more difficult it is.  maybe your can add a week or two to your stretch the longer your hair gets. 

for the stylish no heat styles have you tried bantu knots, twists outs and/or braid outs?  i think these styles are so cute plus they last for a week and allow for minimum/no combing?  another advantage is you won't have to worry about those ends. 

i really don't know much about texlaxing so i can't offer any advise on that but i do hope that you find the right combo for you.


----------



## Shine-On (May 31, 2006)

Legend said:
			
		

> I hear you, Shine-On!
> 
> I can honestly say my hair has been almostevery length but bald, and short hair ain’t no picnic. For some reason, many people I encounter tell me that short hair is easier to care for. IMO, I couldn’t disagree more. It's a whole lot of work and frustration to me. My hair is still relatively short (kind of a flip length), but even that offers much more flexibility.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for responding. Well, braids and weaves are out of the question for me. My scalp would never forgive me. I will definitely experiment with rod sets and post pics to see what you all think. I agree with you. Short hair is extremely difficult to care for. There is no where to run to and no where to hide if it doesn't lay just right. It was humid the other day making my UFO rollerset even bigger and higher  . I reached for a hat (which saved me in the days when my hair was a little longer) but quickly changed my mind when I looked in the mirror. My nape is cut low and I couldn't bring myself to walk out the house looking like Steve (a man). I changed my plans and stayed in for the rest of the night.


----------



## Shine-On (May 31, 2006)

Hi Mom23,

I love your hair. Very full and healthy. Green rollers, here I come!


----------



## Shine-On (May 31, 2006)

Renaylor said:
			
		

> I have all but given up growing my hair real long because everytime I got to shoulder length, even with a good cut somehow it made me look old. I also kept pulling my hair back in a low ponytail , which of course reeked havoc on my nape and hairline. I have had mid length(down to mid neck) for 5 years until a couple of months ago when I chopped it to an ear length graduated bob(which I sported 10 yrs ago). I had no choice but to do it because my nape was gradually becoming invisible and my hair weak with a breaking hairline. To add, my hair is texlaxed(relaxed at about 65%) but my carelessness lead to my present hair condition.I have gotten compliments on this cut, something I never got when my hair was longer. Also shorter hair is easier to maintain,requires less product,and takes me no time to style(I have 2 children to tend to in the morning). As for not trimming the ends and allowing the hair to grow by protecting the ends...that my work for some, but for me if I don't get a mild trim after relaxing my hair, my hair does not perform well or hold a style properly.I have regained some of my hair health back but I sincerely doubt I will grow it out again but if I do the transition to a straight bob is an easy one from a graduated bob.


 
I'm sure your hair is cute. A bob is a nice style and I love blunt cuts. My hair isn't there yet (I don't think).


----------



## filthyfresh (May 31, 2006)

Yes ladies! I definitely feel you all on this. Glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Shine-On (May 31, 2006)

BamaBelle,
I would love to texlax (sp?) my hair but can you imagine what texurized roots with straight ends would look like on five inch hair . I think a TWA is considered a protective style b/c it isn't rubbing against your clothes but I understand what you mean about your ends being exposed. You just can't win, right? I SO FEEL YOU!!! Let me know what you decide to do tonight. If you relax, how will you style it?


----------



## JazzyDez (May 31, 2006)

Shine-On said:
			
		

> Thanks for responding. Well, braids and weaves are out of the question for me. My scalp would never forgive me. I will definitely experiment with rod sets and post pics to see what you all think. I agree with you. Short hair is extremely difficult to care for. There is no where to run to and no where to hide if it doesn't lay just right. It was humid the other day making my UFO rollerset even bigger and higher  . I reached for a hat (which saved me in the days when my hair was a little longer) but quickly changed my mind when I looked in the mirror. My nape is cut low and I couldn't bring myself to walk out the house looking like Steve (a man). I changed my plans and stayed in for the rest of the night.


 
Have you considered a cute wig or 1/2 wig? Its good to keep those around for "emergencies"....so you dont have to stay inside because you dont like the way your hair looks. Or maybe even rod sets/braid outs/twistouts in the back with cornrows/flat twists in the front?


----------



## Shine-On (May 31, 2006)

ayoung1981,
Thanks for the advise about not frying my hair and doing what everyone else does *shoves ceramic flat iron and closet of products under  bed* Your encouragement is much appreciated


----------



## hopeful (May 31, 2006)

Well nothing much to say except thanks for starting this thread.  I have never had really long hair.  As a child it was close to shoulder length, but since relaxing for forever it never went past neck-length and whenever it got that long it broke off.  So I'm natural and dreaming of long, natural hair.  I have been pursuing long hair for what seems like my entire life.  I have succeeded pretty much at everything I have ever pursued or wanted badly.  Sometimes I find it embarrassing that I have never been a success at this hair thing, in my weak moments I wonder if my dream will ever be realized.  However, most days I am optimistic that I will achieve my goal of long hair, going natural was a big step.


----------



## Shine-On (May 31, 2006)

JazzyDez,
That's actually a good idea. A 1/2 wig would be perfect because it won't mess with my scalp (hopefully).

I think I'm going to give up on relaxer streching until my hair grows a little longer. It seems to be causing more harm than good.  For styles, I've been obsessing over Halle Berry's pics as there are numerous ones at different stages of her hair growth. How to achieve the styles without heat will be the challenge but I'm up for it. I'd love to go into hiding until my hair rewards me for my hard work but unfortunately, disability pay only lasts but so long. Bra-strap for me is 2+ years away, I'm determined to enjoy the hair I'm in now (without damage of course).


----------



## Shine-On (May 31, 2006)

Hopeful,
I have never even had full shoulder length hair in all my years of existence  . 1/2 inch per month over 26 years and not much to show for it. My hair has literally been going down the drain. It was more important to me to have stylish false hair (at the expense of my scalp's health) than to grow and manage my own. I recently cut it to approx five inches at it's longest and I'm hoping that this is the start of something wonderful. I am dreaming too not because I want to be something I'm not but because I'd like to see my full potential. We'll get there, hon and shock ourselves .


----------



## hopeful (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Shine-on, sometimes you don't realize that you feel a little isolated or a bit overwhelmed until someone brings up the subject.  You know this website has helped me so much with advice and given me a reality to aspire to but sometimes I do feel out of place so it's nice to know I'm not alone.  I just think the minute I get past neck length that bit of doubt in my mind will melt away.


----------



## Ambitious1013 (May 31, 2006)

Great thread!!  It is always great to hear from other ladies that have short hair similar to mine.  I still have a lot to learn so I would love for everyone to continue to share.

It is true that you have to be creative and have patience when it comes to growing out short hair.  I switch my protective styles between rollersetting, wrapping, or wearing a bun.  Doing these styles help me avoid heat and it has truly helped my hair.  These styles help me stretch my relaxers too.  Right now I am at week 11 and I will be getting my relaxer on Friday.  

This site has given me so much support and encouragment.  It has truly helped me with my healthy hair care journey.


----------



## FeelinIt (May 31, 2006)

My problem is:

Thinning ends
Hair not falling right.

It just looks stupid.  I HATE short hair!  I'm right back to where I was in September of last year due to horrible ends.  I feel like I will never get to bra strap.  

I just want my hair at its current length (neck) to fall right and it just looks....ugh!

I'm tired of it and may just hook myself up with a sew in and keep movin.


----------



## TeeKay21 (May 31, 2006)

Hi everyone. I am new to posting but I have been lurking for a while. This was just the post make me take the plunge and join, cause I just HAD to get in on this thread! 

Feelin It, I am feelin you. I just started my hair journey in April and I am getting frustrated because I can't stretch relaxers like everyone else since my KITCHEN is exposed ! It is the thickest, most corse area of my head and I just have to relax it or it starts to break (found that out this week at 7 weeks post ) 

Also, like someone else said, we have to use other methods than the bun or ponytail if our hair won't lay right. I do have a wig and some quick weave, but I just hate it when I want MY hair to be a certain way and now I have to put up with a hot "hair mask" instead. I wore braids and weaves for a year and a half and "I just want to be free!". 

No heat hasn't really been a problem for me except that kitchen area makes me want to fry it (but I havn't). I try to slick it down with moisturizer, but that isn't working now that I am at 7 weeks. I wish I didn't have to relax so often, but that just makes me want to take even better care of it so it can grow faster and COVER UP THAT KITCHEN!! 

Okay, my semi-rant is over. That felt good to get it off my chest! Thanx Shine On!!


----------



## FeelinIt (May 31, 2006)

Ohh you are going to have some thick pretty hair.  Keep it up ma!


----------



## PrincessDiva (May 31, 2006)

Girl  , everyone is not meant to have long hair...A lady i work with(she`s in her late 50`s) looked at least 15 years younger after she got a short sassy cut..Short hair always seemed to make my head & face look BIG....lol..Thank goodness I have never have much problem growing long hair..I`d look like ET if I had  short hair


----------



## bluediamond0829 (May 31, 2006)

i have to chime in ever since i cut my hair short i have been MIA when it comes to coming into the hair thread because most of the content relates more towards growing hair long...and i dont want to put so much product in my hair...and if i could wash and condition(which i have tried but i dont know how to curl  )  or afford to at least go to my hair stylist every week then i would...i was just the other day trying to figure out how i can get my hair to be more not so dry looking and laydown in the back because i have a tapered short look...my aunts hair is the same she has a beautfiul short haircut and has been working it for the past 5 years....i think it maybe the alcohol in the hair gel thats making my hair dry....but like someone mentioned everyone is not made to have short hair...it took me a year to realize tht after wasting tons of $$$$...and this may just be something im going thru with the short hair...but ive been getting alot of compliments with having my short do...and yes it is very hard to stretch relaxers because of the fact that in order for myself and maybe other short hair ladies that do relax we have to at least relax more often or our curls wont hold up or our hair wont lay right...i just relaxed the back of my hair just so it could lay down minus the brown gel...and i just had a relaxer like 2 weeks ago....


----------



## Shine-On (May 31, 2006)

For the tapered ladies like myself, I found that relaxing in sections seems to work. I am planning on relaxing most of my head every 6-8 weeks and the parts I want to lay down (mainly the back) more often. I figure the overprocessing won't matter much as these areas will be trimmed often, at least until the top covers them up.  


I found some short hair pics that will help us feel beautiful as we progress (plus they seem to be low maintenance):


----------



## HoneyDew (May 31, 2006)

bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> i have to chime in ever since i cut my hair short i have been MIA when it comes to coming into the hair thread because most of the content relates more towards growing hair long...and i dont want to put so much product in my hair...and if i could wash and condition(which i have tried but i dont know how to curl  )  or afford to at least go to my hair stylist every week then i would...i was just the other day trying to figure out how i can get my hair to be more not so dry looking and laydown in the back because i have a tapered short look...my aunts hair is the same she has a beautfiul short haircut and has been working it for the past 5 years....i think it maybe the alcohol in the hair gel thats making my hair dry....but like someone mentioned everyone is not made to have short hair...it took me a year to realize tht after wasting tons of $$$$...and this may just be something im going thru with the short hair...but ive been getting alot of compliments with having my short do...and yes it is very hard to stretch relaxers because of the fact that in order for myself and maybe other short hair ladies that do relax we have to at least relax more often or our curls wont hold up or our hair wont lay right...i just relaxed the back of my hair just so it could lay down minus the brown gel...and i just had a relaxer like 2 weeks ago....




I agree it is harder to strtch relaxers with shorter hair.


----------



## HoneyDew (May 31, 2006)

Shine-On said:
			
		

> For the tapered ladies like myself, I found that relaxing in sections seems to work. I am planning on relaxing most of my head every 6-8 weeks and the parts I want to lay down (mainly the back) more often. I figure the overprocessing won't matter much as these areas will be trimmed often, at least until the top covers them up.
> 
> 
> I found some short hair pics that will help us feel beautiful as we progress (plus they seem to be low maintenance):



Shine-On, I always wear my hair the way it is in the 2nd and 3rd pics.  I can just moisturize and tie my hair up.

It just gets harder when it is time for a touchup.


----------



## Cooyah (May 31, 2006)

i feel you shine on, the longest my hair ever was i think was shoulder length in grade 3-4 or 5, i'm tired of short damaged hair, and i'm taking control dammit, we can do it. i'm going to use sew ins for the first time (i'm normally a braid or twists person) this year to help me leave my hair the heck alone. little heat, slight manipulation and easy styling


----------



## JazzyDez (May 31, 2006)

TeeKay21 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. I am new to posting but I have been lurking for a while. This was just the post make me take the plunge and join, cause I just HAD to get in on this thread!
> 
> Feelin It, I am feelin you. I just started my hair journey in April and I am getting frustrated because I can't stretch relaxers like everyone else since my KITCHEN is exposed ! It is the thickest, most corse area of my head and I just have to relax it or it starts to break (found that out this week at 7 weeks post )
> 
> ...


 
Have you considered only relaxing the kitchen area and not the rest of your head between relaxer stretching?


----------



## Legend (May 31, 2006)

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> Have you considered only relaxing the kitchen area and not the rest of your head between relaxer stretching?


 
This actually might not be a bad idea. I used to do partial relaxing ("area perm" it's sometimes called) around my edges to keep them smooth but left the rest of my hair alone. Just one thing you must be careful of is when you have a touch-up on the areas you've stretched to avoid overlapping. It's usually good to have someone help to apply the relaxer as they can better see where it needs to go. I used to have my sister or mother do this for me. HTH!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (May 31, 2006)

Yeah just to mention my stylist when i first went to her she also did this with the relaxing...she gave me my relaxer on March 1st...and then i went back to her in two weeks and she was relaxing another girls hair..after she finished up with the girl she applied the relaxer tht was left over to my sides and the nape area....i wondered why she did this...but now see what the reason what but since then that has been the last time that i noticed that she did this...


----------



## hopeful (May 31, 2006)

FeelinIt said:
			
		

> Ohh you are going to have some thick pretty hair. Keep it up ma!


 
LOL, I know that's right.  TeeKay21's hair is very pretty.

@ Shine-on, thanks for posting the pics, cute ideas.

@ FeelinIt and Cooyah, after reading your posts I feel like we have so much in common.  LOL I am not alone.  Thanks for sharing so honestly.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (May 31, 2006)

PrincessDiva said:
			
		

> ..*Short hair always seemed to make my head & face look BIG....lol..Thank goodness I have never have much problem growing long hair..I`d look like ET if I had short hair*


 
what great inspiration!


----------



## Imani (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for this thread and representing for us short-haired ladies :bouncegre !
Growing out short hair is EXTREMELY frustrating, especially growing layers.  I have been gradually taking more off the bottom and less at the top.  It is just frustrating, because although the layers are longer, the overall length is basically the same 

As far as styles, I am the roller/ doobie set queen! I rarely ever blow dry or use the curling/flat iron.  I try to only finger comb daily or use an extra wide tooth comb. The key for me with short hair is making sure to have REALLY good tension on the rollers and making sure each section is REALLY smooth so ur hair doesnt get puffy. and using the right size is important. I can do this better with wire rollers and pins at home and this is also the method my beautician uses-i LOVE his roller sets. he uses keracare products to shampoo/condition and redken anti-frizz milk and joico leave in. I have also relied on doing curly pinups since my hair wasn't long enough for a ponytail. i never have a problem with my hair puffing up in the humidity and i live in florida. Most people tell me my hair looks cute and healthy at this length.  But i think i won't be completely happy til its at SL. 

Instead of jumping in and doing extreme relaxer stretches, since joining this board, its been gradual, i started at 6 wks, then went to 7, then 8, currently at 9, debating on waiting til wk 10, but i'm feening for a relaxer  .  HHG


----------



## Shine-On (May 31, 2006)

Imani,
Your hair is PHENOMINAL!!!!!  It looks so so healthy. I am using you as my realistic inspiration.


----------



## Imani (May 31, 2006)

thank u shine-on!!!    I'm a recovering heat addict! i used to curl and hairspray my hair every single day, sometimes twice a day .  Now i just calmly tell myself, "okay, step away from the curling iron, now!"


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 31, 2006)

I am always cutting my hair short. My problem is that I only know how to handle relaxed hair and not natural.  My relaxed hair grew fast and I just set and wrapped it.Very easy.


----------



## TeeKay21 (May 31, 2006)

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> Have you considered only relaxing the kitchen area and not the rest of your head between relaxer stretching?


 
I have done this in the past. I was experimenting with not doing it this time around to see if I could figure out a way to flatten it. It didn't work. I relaxed it all today . Next time I'm gonna stretch it for a week longer and go ahead and do the area relaxing like you suggested.

And thanx FeelinIt and hopeful for the complements!


----------



## Shine-On (Jun 1, 2006)

TeeKay21, our hair is about the same length (willl post a pic shortly). Love your style. Can you describe how you did the salon look in your siggy?


----------



## TeeKay21 (Jun 1, 2006)

HeeHee. That is funny you would ask ME how to do it when I learned it from the tutorial in Lexi84's fotki! I did all the same stuff she does but I used different products (except for the keracare humecto). Check out her fotki. It gives step by step instructions in the "Salon Fresh Look" album.

Good Luck girl! I hope it works as well for you because I was overjoyed at my results, especially since I was 6 weeks post at the time.


----------



## HadiyaMaha (Jun 1, 2006)

GGGREAT Topic! I have short 4a/4b hair, and trying to stay away from heat is hard!  I may have to give rollersets a try, but I'm scared I will look like I'm wearing a helmet  . Is there a wrong way or right way to do rollerset?  Imani your hair looks so healthy.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 1, 2006)

Glad I found this thread.

I plan on going short soon.  I was gonna go super short and spiky, but I want to have some length and movement so I'm not locked into curling my hair daily.  (maybe just set the top part on rollers for volume).  I havent decided if I'm gonna shave the back yet, but if I do, I will be going to the barber to keep it shaved until the top can grow over it.  I used to touch up that area frequently and now I have a spot back there that won't grow back.  Once the top it long enough to cover it, it won't matter if it isn't bone straight and flat.

I also like Teekay's cut.  I may get something very similar.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 1, 2006)

So some of us are planning on staying short or cutting, it seems.

I am still trying to grow mine out so I have not given up just yet.


----------



## TeeKay21 (Jun 1, 2006)

I am with you HoneyDew! I am GOING to get to waistlength sometime in this lifetime!


----------



## hopeful (Jun 1, 2006)

TeeKay21 said:
			
		

> *I am with you HoneyDew!* I am GOING to get to waistlength sometime in this lifetime!


 
LOL me too!  Well, in all my life I have never dreamed of waistlength, but I think I can make it to somewhere between SL and APL sometime in my lifetime!


----------



## BamaBelle (Jul 28, 2006)

How are folks doing this Summer with styling, etc?


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 28, 2006)

Summer has been easy for my super short hair. I mostly work in the house, so just co washing and tying my hair up while in the house. I did do a braidout and a twistout. They didn't go too good. But I'm not discouraged.


----------



## TeeKay21 (Jul 29, 2006)

My summer styling has been GREAT since I got my steam rollers!! It has all but eliminated direct heat for me. The only part that I flat iron is that tapered part in the back b/c it's too short for rollers of any size right now. But I only flat iron that part once a week. The rest of my head is loving this regimine.

I also started using bigen and Phyto and I don't think my hair has EVER looked this great, longer or shorter!


----------



## plove (Jul 29, 2006)

In Nov I did the BC and I had like 1inch of hair.

I been doing the C&G from that point on.
But for LHCF I join the C&G challenge in Jan 06 the challenge will end in 2008. (I hopeImake it )

I think that I'm taking the easy road with my micro box braids.
My hair loves them. I'm trying to leave my box braids in from April till Nov ( I might leave them in for a whole year but let just get through the next 3 months).

when do you get to long hair?
At SL or APL?
so I know when I will be Kick out this board


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 13, 2006)

Teekay, thank you for showing your air dried styles in your album! I think I will be able to do some of these styles, no problem!  I'm still not relaxed strait, thanks to my relaxer resistant hair, but I can imitate some styles u have! I'm glad I'm a member of SHCF and LHCF!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have truly found a home.  My hair is about an inch 1/2 longer than what's on pic right now.  I am glad to know I have my short-haired crew going through this grow out so we can hang out with the long-haired crew one day. 

We can do it, ladies!!! Be strong.  I can't wear my hair down right now because I will be FORCED to trim it.  It does its best when it is trimmed even and flat-ironed.  I haven't used direct heat for about a month and I've been airdrying and pulling it back into a phony pony or bun.  I think I'm getting paranoid about eventually wearing my hair down.  I'm scared.  I plan to keep it out of sight until the end of September.  Geez!  This shouldn't be so hard.  You would think  our hair would love us for the extra work but sometimes it seems more like its a defiant child. lol


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 13, 2006)

Whoops.  NO pic attached hmmmm...

Should be there this time.


----------



## saratess (Aug 14, 2006)

Cute Cut!!


----------



## princcessnadia (Aug 14, 2006)

I love your haircut!!! my hair is thin now from years of extentions and weaves but is chin length I am hoping to have enoug hair thickness by the end of the year to sport a "do" like yours!


----------



## pink_n_green_iz_me (Aug 14, 2006)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Whoops. NO pic attached hmmmm...
> 
> Should be there this time.


 
Cute cut, my hair is cut exactly like yours and it's about an inch longer..........I'm so glad someone decided to start a SHCF.  My hair has been shoulder length, I just get happy with the scissors every summer, but this summer, I didn't cut it.....yah me.  Last summer my hair was very short and spiked at the top and I really loved it, but decided this summer to let it grow out.

As far as the braid outs, twists, etc, I really can't wear those styles because of the type of job I have.  So I usually wear rollersets/wraps.  I haven't gotten the concept of the rod sets yet, the rods don't stay tightly wrapped around my hair, they always hang loose, I have no idea what I'm doing wrong.......anyway........I have alos tried to stretch my relaxers, I'm on week 6 and my hair is shedding like crazy, so it's time for me to get a relaxer soon, my newgrowth is so dry, wavy and brittle, I moisturized my scalp lastnight and wrapped my hair, woke up this morning and brushed my hair and felt my newgrowth, I was like .  This is the first time I have stretched a relaxer.  I usually relax every 5 weeks, so I will gradually try to stretch my relaxers.  I have pretty healthy hair, it's just styling and trying to protect my ends.  I also usually get a trim every 6-8 weeks just to keep my ends nice and healthy.  My two biggest problems are the moisturizer I use weighs my hair down when I wrap it and I don't have alot of options for styling due to my hair is short, other than that, I'm cool 

Sorry for going on and on, but this is the only forum that I feel I can truly express myself about my short hair.



Shorthair ladies unite


----------



## pink_n_green_iz_me (Aug 14, 2006)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> I have truly found a home. My hair is about an inch 1/2 longer than what's on pic right now. I am glad to know I have my short-haired crew going through this grow out so we can hang out with the long-haired crew one day.
> 
> We can do it, ladies!!! Be strong. I can't wear my hair down right now because I will be FORCED to trim it. It does its best when it is trimmed even and flat-ironed. I haven't used direct heat for about a month and I've been airdrying and *pulling it back into a phony pony or bun*. I think I'm getting paranoid about eventually wearing my hair down. I'm scared. I plan to keep it out of sight until the end of September. Geez! This shouldn't be so hard. You would think our hair would love us for the extra work but sometimes it seems more like its a defiant child. lol


 
How do you do this style if your hair is so shorterplexed


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 14, 2006)

pink_n_green_iz_me said:
			
		

> How do you do this style if your hair is so shorterplexed


My hair is long enough to fit in a phony pony tail/bun.  The bottom is shorter than all the length I have on top so when I pull it up, I just use jam to smooth the shorter strands up.  I hope that makes sense.  Also, remember my hair is about 1 1/2 longer now than what's on the pic but I was wearing it up in ponytails then also.Thanks for the compliments on my hur ladies. : - )  I loved it when it was super short and when it grew out into that chin length bob but I messed up my front hairline because I didn't know I was abusing my hair at that time.  I kept using a lot of Design Essentials hairspray to control fly aways and to smooth the hair down because I didn't want to use gel.  The alcohol in the hairspray caused my hair to break along the front.  I didn't know why so I cut bangs in the front and continued using the hairspray AND curling my hair with hairspray until I found Cathy Howse's website and LHCF.  I have now been in recovery mode with my front hairline and hopefully I'll see improvement when I wear it down for the 1st time in 2months in September.


----------



## pink_n_green_iz_me (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok I see what you are saying.  I also have enough hair to pull into a phony pony, but I have never tried to do it.  Maybe I'll try it this weekend.  Do you have any pictures of your phony pony?



			
				Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> My hair is long enough to fit in a phony pony tail/bun. The bottom is shorter than all the length I have on top so when I pull it up, I just use jam to smooth the shorter strands up. I hope that makes sense. Also, remember my hair is about 1 1/2 longer now than what's on the pic but I was wearing it up in ponytails then also.Thanks for the compliments on my hur ladies. : - ) I loved it when it was super short and when it grew out into that chin length bob but I messed up my front hairline because I didn't know I was abusing my hair at that time. I kept using a lot of Design Essentials hairspray to control fly aways and to smooth the hair down because I didn't want to use gel. The alcohol in the hairspray caused my hair to break along the front. I didn't know why so I cut bangs in the front and continued using the hairspray AND curling my hair with hairspray until I found Cathy Howse's website and LHCF. I have now been in recovery mode with my front hairline and hopefully I'll see improvement when I wear it down for the 1st time in 2months in September.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't have any phony pony pics but I will take some and post for you.  My sister has my digital camera for school pics of her kids so I'll have to get that back.  Be patient because it'll be a few days.  I'm going to save this thread so that I'll remember to come back to it.


----------



## Summer_Rain (Sep 16, 2006)

wonderful thread. i'm just coming off a 9 month relaxer stretch (couldnt decide if i really wanted to transition). i've rocked every length of "short" since i was about 15. my hair will grow to neck length and then major breakage would always occur, before that - i could get just below shoulder length.

The back of my hair suffers from chronic breakage and i'm at a total loss as to how to heal it. right now i'm at a full thick bob just below chin length and the back has grown out completely from the tapered cut i had to do as result of the breakage.

But i'm honestly terrified now of how to handle it/avoid the breakage.  i plan on doing the weekly washes, deep conditioning, monthly protein treatments  - but am clueless when it comes to protective styling, how to avoid heat or mosturize my ends properly :-(

Help


----------



## jrae (Sep 16, 2006)

SummerRain, is that you in your avatar?  (it could be a picture of an actress for all I know).  You consider your hair short?  Either way, it looks pretty and healthy to me.  

My hair is a little past collarbone at its longest.  It grows very unevenly and I've had to dust it frequently because the back was damaged and grows slowly... but its all getting there.  Its looking better, healthier and is longer than its every been.  Although some of you, Cayenne and Saratess, make me want to chop!  (How cute are you two?!)

Anyway, thanks to the OP for starting this subclub.  I have returned to Biotin and WGHO to speed up the growth; GPB and mayonnaise to improve the strength.  I've also changed from Super to Regular or Mild relaxer and relax the back last.  I always thought it was resistant and coarse and was breaking from stretching but it was exactly the opposite.  Its fine and was breaking because the relaxer was too strong and staying on too long.  erplexed 

HHG!


----------



## Summer_Rain (Sep 16, 2006)

jrae said:
			
		

> SummerRain, is that you in your avatar? (it could be a picture of an actress for all I know). You consider your hair short? Either way, it looks pretty and healthy to me.
> 
> My hair is a little past collarbone at its longest. It grows very unevenly and I've had to dust it frequently because the back was damaged and grows slowly... but its all getting there. Its looking better, healthier and is longer than its every been. Although some of you, Cayenne and Saratess, make me want to chop! (How cute are you two?!)
> 
> ...


 
Jrae, yes this is me in my avi - but thats a weave I'm rocking


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey shorthaired ladies!! I'm checking in! How is everyone? Got progress pics? What obstacles have you encountered?  Mine below are from *July06*, *Sept06*, and *Oct06*. I'm doing okay despite the severe shedding setback and multiple trims.  

Last pic is right after a henna treatment..loved it.


----------



## Shalilac (Nov 19, 2006)

I am so glad to see this topic started. I am going thru the same frustration. Growing out a short cut a stretching relaxers. Not sure how cute I will look for the next year, but we'll see, LOL! Good luck to you ladies!
Current length pic attached and my avatar is fairly recent as well.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 19, 2006)

I am doing well.

I am having a struggle with my trimming addiction.  

I was having a mental downer a few weeks ago about it, but I am better now.

I did something that messed up my moisture balance and I am not sure what.  That is back in order now and even better than before.

I realize that me and my hair just don't get along with daily moisturizers that contain lots of different oils, petroleum, glycerin or mineral oil.  Either my hair feels greasy, hard, dirty, sticky or any combination of the above - but not soft.  Also, I cannot use the moisturizers that contain lots of different silicone oils or silicone as one of the first couple of ingredients.

That has narrowed me down to only like 2 moisturizers that I like and one has been discontinued. erplexed 

Anyway, whatever works.

I am just happy that I have conquered my battle with dryness and I hope that can help me retain more length this year.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm sorry you have had to struggle with finding a moisturizer.  It is difficult.  Have you ever considered making your own?  I don't know what it would take but if you have the ingredients list from one of your favorite moisturizers, maybe you can pick out somethings to try.  I don't think shorter hair demands as much moisture.  We'd probably be good adding moisture and oil a few times a week just to maintain.  Anyway, glad you are back to happier times with you hair.  Hang in there!

Good luck everyone.



			
				HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I am doing well.
> 
> I am having a struggle with my trimming addiction.
> 
> ...


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 19, 2006)

You are making great progress Cayenne! Keep up the good work.

I know my hair has grown because of all the new growth I have, but it's hard to see because I'm transitioning, so it actually looks like my hair is getting shorter, lol.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 19, 2006)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you have had to struggle with finding a moisturizer.  It is difficult.  Have you ever considered making your own?  I don't know what it would take but if you have the ingredients list from one of your favorite moisturizers, maybe you can pick out somethings to try.  I don't think shorter hair demands as much moisture.  We'd probably be good adding moisture and oil a few times a week just to maintain.  Anyway, glad you are back to happier times with you hair.  Hang in there!
> 
> Good luck everyone.



You know, I was thinking about that today.  I think I want to just make my own moisturizer in the future.  I have 5 bottles of my moisturizer left and that should last a while, but after that I may consider just creating one that is perfect for me.

Thanks for the encouragement!!


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Nov 19, 2006)

I was just thinking about posting a "roll call" thread for short-haired ladies the other day!  I'm really glad this thread exists!  You can see my length in my siggy pic.  I usually wear it pulled back into a small French twist or wear a fall over it.  I also plan to try a phony pony.  I don't like wearing my hair "out" because it just never looks right to me (not to mention that I'm tired of all of my layers).  Hopefully, I'll see some length next time I relax and it will get easier to find ways to wear my hair during the awkward grow-out phase.


----------



## chiprecious (Nov 19, 2006)

Well if you do a roll call, I'd def be checking in.  I just did my hair and realize I need about an inch trim.  I justs can't trim as good as my stylist (that retired, hence the hair struggle). My hair is also mid neck, but my sides are always shorter, chin length.  

Since I'm in the Windy City, I prob only wear my hair down 1x/week (around my SO cause he fusses about my bun).  Other than that, I also find that the bun works well for protecing my ends.  However I just struggle with getting past this length!  My bun is simply a phony pony wrapped around my own very short ponytail and secure with the no breakage ponytail holders (in black).



			
				preciousjewel76 said:
			
		

> I was just thinking about posting a "roll call" thread for short-haired ladies the other day! I'm really glad this thread exists! You can see my length in my siggy pic. I usually wear it pulled back into a small French twist or wear a fall over it. I also plan to try a phony pony. I don't like wearing my hair "out" because it just never looks right to me (not to mention that I'm tired of all of my layers). Hopefully, I'll see some length next time I relax and it will get easier to find ways to wear my hair during the awkward grow-out phase.


----------



## Summer_Rain (Nov 19, 2006)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Hey shorthaired ladies!! I'm checking in! How is everyone? Got progress pics? What obstacles have you encountered? Mine below are from *July06*, *Sept06*, and *Oct06*. I'm doing okay despite the severe shedding setback and multiple trims.
> View attachment 3082View attachment 3083View attachment 3084
> Last pic is right after a henna treatment..loved it.


 
Hey Cayenne!! I totally forgot about this thread, glad you ressurected it!
I posted these same pictures in my "Am I making progress?" thread. They are from September, October & November. during my 8week stretch-a-thon. It's getting fuller, and for once in my life the back is growing faster then the front, typically my back would have broken completely off by this time. So it's a personal milestone for me - I'm excited and cant wait to see how much progress i make by the end of my next stretch (pushing for 9 weeks). Hopefully i'll figure out how to do roller sets in that time.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 19, 2006)

^ your neck is completely covered now.  Good progress!


----------



## ms*x (Nov 19, 2006)

wow...is this thread for lil' ol' me with me lil' ol' hair that made my esteem little and old? LOL!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm glad I decided not to cut!  The shedding that I was getting after my virgin relaxer is now under control!  I've found a staple conditioner (for now) that I love on my relaxed hair (but my natural hair hated)--the ORS Olive oil pack.  O wear my hair out since it's not long enough to do a bun.  But it is long enough to pull into a pony so I may look into getting a phony pony to keep my ends covered.  I'm happy with the progress my hair is making.  I can now see the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Nov 19, 2006)

oh my God Cayene you are so much my short hair inspiriation i wouldnt even consider your hair as being short...your hair is so full and beautiful...Cayene where is the album at and what is your regimen....such beautiful growht...okay i'll have to post my pics and differences....


----------



## baby42 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi  now that i know i am not alone i am so sad over my hair  cause its so short now i will not post pic  but it i got some growth from doing some of the things that i learn from here so now i have put in braids and will take care of them every two month redo them until next may and  NO MORE CUTTING FOR ME but looking at everbody pic and growth keep me up beat hopeing one day i can bag bun  ponytail do a rap lol  and thank u so much for this post  so i am washing deep conditions  and con and moisturiing and oil   up the you  know what  my hair has not had this much love scents i was a baby that sisters was a loooooooog time  a go  so thanks again looking forward  to hearing from the shortie soon


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 19, 2006)

my hair is about neck length and i havent seen any progress. my left side is damaged and it's always dry for some reason despite moisturizing every day and deep conditioning every week. i decided to drink more water and eat healthier and hopefully that will help my hair. i hope to get two more inches my september. i think if i stick with my regimen i will.


----------



## nadz (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm glad this thread popped back up too! Back when it started, my hair was super short so it was easy to manage. Now it's in this weird stage where it's too long to just slick back and just lay there on my head, and too short for a pony or bun. I'm gonna read through the rest of this.
We'll get there (wherever we want to be) ladies!


----------



## LadyJ76 (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm lovin this thread. Right about now my hair is neck length, I'm almost at the end of an 8 wk stretch, that's alot for me.  The do is not lookin too cute, and I can't comb through my hair, but I'm anxious to see if I've made any progress.  I am a little scared about the shedding I've been having.  Hopefully, I can keep that at bay until next Sat (relaxer day.) It's really encouraging to see that there are others going through what I am.  I'll be lookin out for this thread. Thanks much.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Nov 20, 2006)

bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> oh my God Cayene you are so much my short hair inspiriation i wouldnt even consider your hair as being short...your hair is so full and beautiful...Cayene where is the album at and what is your regimen....such beautiful growht...okay i'll have to post my pics and differences....


 

Look at all my fellow short haired sisters tryna get our
grind on and get some long hur. lolol  I'm so inspired.
I can see us all there this time next year!
Bluediamond - thank you so much for such a sweet
compliment.  I've been working on a fotki but
its not ready yet.  I started growing out from a
really short Halle Berry kind of cut.  Hmmm...
My regimen.  Right now, I'm heading toward the
end of my battle with the shedding monster.
I've lost so much hair, its ridiculous. So, I'm
currently using a prescription shampoo called
Nizoral to stop the shedding.  So, I prepoo
my hair with Queen Helene Garlic Conditioner,
then I wash with Nizoral, after that I do a deep
conditioner that usually consists of Elasta QP DPR11,
EVOO, Honey, Amla Oil.  My deep conditioning varies
with products because I have so many. lol  I do this
twice a week.  I then use NTM leave in and Sebastian
Potion #9 and comb my hair straight back and tie down
with wrap strips.  I airdry and will either flatiron the
next morning or bun my hair.  
Daily styling is usually a phony bun.
I have to add that Neutrogena Triple Moisture
Conditioner and the leave in are my lil hair saviors..
don't know what I'd do without them.  I also use henna
every two weeks.  That's when my hair really shows
out!!! I love it sooooo much!
Hope that helps.  If not, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Nov 20, 2006)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> You are making great progress Cayenne! Keep up the good work.
> 
> I know my hair has grown because of all the new growth I have, but it's hard to see because I'm transitioning, so it actually looks like my hair is getting shorter, lol.


 
Thanks B Phlyy.  I can't wait to see your progress.  I know its beautiful.  I
hope I can have the courage to do a transition one day wayyyyy
down the road. lol  Too chicken right now.

Honey Dew - let me know how your homemade moisturizer works out.
I get the feeling you are going to be very happy with it.  You 
should start experimenting before you run out of old faithful.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 20, 2006)

Great thread. I am a short hair sista too but I don't plan on being this way for too long.


----------



## CoCoGirl821 (Nov 20, 2006)

I HAVE A HOME!!!  But anyway, I'm short too, and hating it.  I just really wish my hair was long enough to even wear a phony poni.  The back of my hair is slightly touching the back of my shoulders, yet the front...is getting on my nerves.  I have had some major breakage in the crown of my head, that is frinally under control, or so I thought.  However, this shedding is not the business. These last couple of weeks I broke my no heat regime and have been flat ironing my hair.  My last relaxer did not get my hair straight enough, so in order for my hair to look like something I have to flat iron.  I am thinking about going to get a sew-in.  Before that I am going to get it thought I have to get a much needed trim (which will take some of my length away) and hopefully this will stop me from having to deal with my own hair for now.


----------



## ms*x (Nov 20, 2006)

you have such an inspirational fotki...keep it up, girl!



			
				TeeKay21 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. I am new to posting but I have been lurking for a while. This was just the post make me take the plunge and join, cause I just HAD to get in on this thread!
> 
> Feelin It, I am feelin you. I just started my hair journey in April and I am getting frustrated because I can't stretch relaxers like everyone else since my KITCHEN is exposed ! It is the thickest, most corse area of my head and I just have to relax it or it starts to break (found that out this week at 7 weeks post )
> 
> ...


----------



## ms*x (Nov 20, 2006)

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> Have you considered only relaxing the kitchen area and not the rest of your head between relaxer stretching?


what a great idea!!!!!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Nov 20, 2006)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Look at all my fellow short haired sisters tryna get our
> grind on and get some long hur. lolol  I'm so inspired.
> I can see us all there this time next year!
> Bluediamond - thank you so much for such a sweet
> ...




thank you so much....yea im growing out also of a Halle Berry cut too...hopefully sometime next year i will be where you are right now...im sorry to hear about the shedding...i get the worst shedding when it comes close to me needing a relaxer...i dont bother with trying to stretch my relaxers no more than 6 to 8 weeks...and i like to be able to comb thru my hair and plus im the type that worries about rather my hair is breaking or not too...


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Nov 20, 2006)

Shalilac said:
			
		

> I am so glad to see this topic started. I am going thru the same frustration. Growing out a short cut a stretching relaxers. Not sure how cute I will look for the next year, but we'll see, LOL! Good luck to you ladies!
> 
> 
> Current length pic attached and my avatar is fairly recent as well.


 
I'm a sucker for a cute short hair cut and I love this one.  I always try to grow out my hair and then cut it supershort due to all these nice hair styles.

I'm short hair sister struggling to be all shoulder length. I am doing my touch up this week (9 weeks post) so I will see how far i've come.


----------



## ms*x (Nov 20, 2006)

CoCoGirl821 said:
			
		

> I HAVE A HOME!!!  But anyway, I'm short too, and hating it.  I just really wish my hair was long enough to even wear a phony poni.  The back of my hair is slightly touching the back of my shoulders, yet the front...is getting on my nerves.  I have had some major breakage in the crown of my head, that is frinally under control, or so I thought.  However, this shedding is not the business. These last couple of weeks I broke my no heat regime and have been flat ironing my hair.  My last relaxer did not get my hair straight enough, so in order for my hair to look like something I have to flat iron.  I am thinking about going to get a sew-in.  Before that I am going to get it thought I have to get a much needed trim (which will take some of my length away) and hopefully this will stop me from having to deal with my own hair for now.


have you considered wigs?
i am TOTALLY gonna go that route until i am at a suitable length and strength...i don't care if anyone thinks it's phony or even if it looks a bit unreal - i'll just have to rock an over-the-top persona to match!


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 20, 2006)

nadz said:
			
		

> I'm glad this thread popped back up too! Back when it started, my hair was super short so it was easy to manage. *Now it's in this weird stage where it's too long to just slick back and just lay there on my head, and too short for a pony or bun. *I'm gonna read through the rest of this.
> We'll get there (wherever we want to be) ladies!



Sound like me. I have been pinning/clipping  mine up in the back.

This is the stage where you get tempted to cut it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 20, 2006)

Shine-On said:
			
		

> Many of us have long, healthy hair goals but some of us are much further away than others. Please share your tips for maintaining healthy, growing short hair (growing being the key word).
> 
> My hair is ear length. I am having difficulty in the following areas:
> 
> ...


Oh my, how did I miss this thread!! Great points... I'm taking notes now...


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Nov 21, 2006)

CoCoGirl821 said:
			
		

> I HAVE A HOME!!!  But anyway, I'm short too, and hating it.  I just really wish my hair was long enough to even wear a phony poni.  The back of my hair is slightly touching the back of my shoulders, yet the front...is getting on my nerves.  I have had some major breakage in the crown of my head, that is frinally under control, or so I thought.  However, this shedding is not the business. These last couple of weeks I broke my no heat regime and have been flat ironing my hair.  My last relaxer did not get my hair straight enough, so in order for my hair to look like something I have to flat iron.  I am thinking about going to get a sew-in.  Before that I am going to get it thought I have to get a much needed trim (which will take some of my length away) and hopefully this will stop me from having to deal with my own hair for now.




for the shedding have you tried garlic shampoo??? and yes like someone mentioned maybe try finding a good wig and plus they will keep your head warm during the winter months(i brought my first one from a BSS and thats what turned me on and got me hooked on Freetress wigs....try Gmbshair.com they are alot cheaper than what i paid for in a BSS....19.95 each....i have 3 of the full cap wigs by Freetress in my album and in my pics)....wigs were my lifesaver because i was going thru the same thing and actually thinking about cutting my hair back short again..i used heat on my hair two weeks later and saw how much difference my hair had grown...i just wear my wigs to work and maybe out but other than that i wear my scarf in a bun....i moisturize my hair with right now my products are Palmer Gro Treatment, B&B Grow Oil, and Lenzis Request..but i keep my hair moisturized underneath (morning and night) and wash once to twice a week....i had got a sew in done too but i was worried about the hair that was left out and breakage so i took it out a few days later...


----------



## HersheyKiss0903 (Nov 21, 2006)

I had to get in on this thread and put in my two cents. It seems like I have had neck length hair forever. I am growing out layers which seems like the hardest thing ever in life to do but I refuse to give up due to threads like this. I guess the challenges will make my victory of Bra Stap Length even sweeter.


----------



## erin558 (Nov 21, 2006)

Finally! I'm all over this.


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Nov 25, 2006)

where was I when this was created...

i have gotten some good ideas from this...
can we post some more protective styles...


----------



## ms*x (Nov 25, 2006)

for some reason or another, ORS olive oil is the ONLY thing that lays my hair down...let me explain:

i am 2 months post relaxer and have 1"+ new growth, especially on the edges...after i wash, i apply the LUST, which makes and keeps (while drying) my hair soft and manageable...i section into 4 parts and secure them with the little scrunchies...then i go back and oil my scalp with the ORS olive oil...i comb my hair back with a very large-toothed comb and put on my weave cap (with the netting at the top)...after about one hour, my hair is slicked back, moisturized, feeling soft and good and ready for a wig, fall or whatever.  i keep my hair like this until i'm ready to wash.

this is the only thing i can do to my hair until it grows out and becomes strong enough to put it in a bun.

i am currently trying to see how much longer i can go without a touch-up...i'm in no rush, so maybe i'll do it close to the beginning of the year so i can record the growth better.

i applied my aphogee protein treatment this weekend because i started having lots of breakage (well, more than usual - about 5 hair more)...it worked!  

i also discovered a great pre-poo treatment for me:
elasta qp drp-11 OR queen helene cholesteral (all over my hair and scalp)
AND
mtg squirted on my scalp from a color applicator bottle

i massaged my scalp for a while and left in on for about an hour or so...this was only used BEFORE my co-washes...it made my hair so darned soft!!!!!

can't wait to get to the point where my neck is covered, at least !!!!


----------



## hopeful (Nov 25, 2006)

from36to38 said:
			
		

> have you considered wigs?
> i am TOTALLY gonna go that route until i am at a suitable length and strength...*i don't care if anyone thinks it's phony or even if it looks a bit unreal *- i'll just have to rock an over-the-top persona to match!


 
You sound just like me!  I've been wearing a wig for the past week or so and I love it.  I like that I can take it off at night and moisturize the heck out of my hair and that I don't have to wear it everyday either.  I think my wig looks pretty natural but like you I'm so whatever if it doesn't look totally real.  In a year or so I hope my hair will be at a nice length so I might as well have fun wearing these wigs in the meantime.


----------



## TeeKay21 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yea!! This thread is back!! It was my first post ever. I feel so much more knowledgable since then. You ladies have really helped a sista out!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 25, 2006)

how did i miss this thread? ok i'm gonna read it from the beginning now...


----------



## nadz (Nov 26, 2006)

*Question, ladies*: So how do you all try protective styles (if you do)?


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 26, 2006)

TeeKay21 said:
			
		

> Yea!! This thread is back!! It was my first post ever. I feel so much more knowledgable since then. You ladies have really helped a sista out!




Teekay guuurrrllll!  Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 26, 2006)

nadz said:
			
		

> *Question, ladies*: So how do you all try protective styles (if you do)?




I was wearing my hair up everyday, but I was looking a mess.  I need to be cute.  I think I will revisit protective styles as I get longer.

I use to use clip ins to help give me more volume for putting my hair up, but I got sick of dealing with that everyday.

I am worried about the winter wind and cold, though  I cringe when my hair is blowing from the cold air. 

I am looking into some scarfs and wraps to put on while I am outside.


----------



## Summer_Rain (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm so thankful for this thread, now I feel like I can actually contribute to hair discussions!

I'm not sure what protective styling entails for others - but for me , it's anything that keeps my ends from brushing against my collar. I've been able to accomplish this with a few styles

phony bun:







My french rolls. Sometimes I'll pin all my hair up, other times i'll leave parts hanging or a sweeping bang (as in the pic below)






Spiral/roller set look, this was actually done with a flat iron. I tried to maintain the curls by pincurling at night. When it got old looking, I'd pin the back up and leave the top/sides loosely hanging (I'm the one on the far left)







I've been experimenting with texlaxing, I love the effects. My hair will air-dry curly or flat iron/blow dry straight. It's bouncy, flowy and very soft. I'll never go bone straight again


----------



## VeryBecoming (Nov 26, 2006)

SO glad I found this thread! 

Your hair looks great SummerRain.

I just bought 2 phoney pony tails and I'm so nervous to wear them. Other than micro braids I've never worn fake hair but because everyone says its a great protective style I figured why not.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 26, 2006)

SummerRain said:
			
		

> I'm so thankful for this thread, now I feel like I can actually contribute to hair discussions!
> 
> I'm not sure what protective styling entails for others - but for me , it's anything that keeps my ends from brushing against my collar. I've been able to accomplish this with a few styles



All of these look really nice!!


----------



## january noir (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi SummerRain!  
You are delightfully pretty and I love your bun!  Gorgeous!  

Where were you from originally in New Jersey.  I was born and raised in Plainfield, now living in Franklin Park.


----------



## lovely008 (Nov 26, 2006)

Nadz, Did you do that rollerset in your pic? It looks beautiful!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 26, 2006)

Those styles are so cute SummerRain  I my hair is knockin on shoulder length so for protective styles I finger comb it back into a baby bun and use hair pins to secure it. To keep it looking semi-cute I do a soft swoop in the front and a couple of rollers to make a little wave in my hair. Putting on jewerly also makes it look a little better. People assume I got my hair pulled back to draw attention to a necklace I have on.


----------



## Summer_Rain (Nov 26, 2006)

january noir said:
			
		

> Hi SummerRain!
> You are delightfully pretty and I love your bun! Gorgeous!
> 
> Where were you from originally in New Jersey. I was born and raised in Plainfield, now living in Franklin Park.


 
Hey!! Small world, I was born & raised in Franklin! I know some Pfield folks, assuming we're about the same age (29) we probably know a lot of the same people!

GymFreak - you're right about dressing up a bun/pulled back style. I use those moments to play up my lashes, eyemake up, etc.

thank u for the compliments ladies!!!



ETA: January, I just noticed your tagline & age (lol) you still probably know my family! send me a PM


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Nov 26, 2006)

what styles can u do if you hair isn't long enough for a bun or any of that stuff..

I think mine is like  a short bob-sort of-what can I do with it..
i think u can see the pic a lil in my avator and my fotki...let me see if I can post it.


----------



## Summer_Rain (Nov 27, 2006)

yankgal007 said:
			
		

> what styles can u do if you hair isn't long enough for a bun or any of that stuff..
> 
> I think mine is like a short bob-sort of-what can I do with it..
> i think u can see the pic a lil in my avator and my fotki...let me see if I can post it.


 
Looking at your fotki, I think your hair is long enough to pull it back and attach a phony bun. my bun has a comb/clip in it. and i pin it on the sides. u may need a bit of gel or something to slick your hair down - but u can do it


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 27, 2006)

SummerRain said:
			
		

> Looking at your fotki, I think your hair is long enough to pull it back and attach a phony bun. my bun has a comb/clip in it. and i pin it on the sides. u may need a bit of gel or something to slick your hair down - but u can do it



I agree. You can just get a phony bun. Or you might be able to use a donut on your own hair. I pull my TWA back into a bun or phony pony and I'm sure your hair is longer than mines Yankgal. I only have 4 or 5 inches to work with. And it's not straight when I pull it back.


----------



## derbygurl (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks so much for this post.  I actually have been lurking this site for months now, but finding this thread made me offically subscribe.  I have never had long hair, the longest it has ever been is slightly passed my shoulders.  In January I finally got fed up with my damaged hair and cut it all off.  I've tried short hair before and for some reason it was so hard for me to manage in the past. Luckily with this cut I am fortunate to have a stylist who is afforadable enough for me to go weekly.  It's almost been a yr and I am now ready to at least try to grow it out to chin length.  I think the hardest part is going to be letting go of the heat, since currently I use it at least 3x a week.  The top part of my hair is long enough for rollers but not the sides or back.  I am very particular about the way my hair looks so I hope I can find some great ideas on syling without heat from other posters who have short hair.  Thanks, once again great thread!!


----------



## hopeful (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Derbygurl, I'm glad you decided to join LHCF.  I've never had long hair either so I know how you feel.  And I agree with you, this is a great thread!


----------



## Siren (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm happy I found this thread. I have short hair and its hard for me to put it in any protective style. Even when I wear a scarf at night the thing slides off 
I tried the baggie method but that slid off my ends as well. Currently I wear a a wig when I go out. I don't want to wear my hair out for awhile because I have a chubby face. Short hair doesn't look too good on a chubby full face.
Any  tips for protective styles for short hair is appreciated.


----------



## Shalilac (Dec 4, 2006)

OT... SummerRain, you are sooo sessay! 

Anyways, what do you ladies that wear wigs do for working out? My hair is too short for phony ponies. I usually work out 4-5 days a week, but this stretching with short hair thang got me lookin crazy! How do you do it or any suggestions???

Edited to add: don't even mention braids (i.e. extentions, etc). My head is allergic to weave that touches the scalp. No lie LOL


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 5, 2006)

Shalilac said:
			
		

> OT... SummerRain, you are sooo sessay!
> 
> Anyways, what do you ladies that wear wigs do for working out? My hair is too short for phony ponies. I usually work out 4-5 days a week, but this stretching with short hair thang got me lookin crazy! How do you do it or any suggestions???
> 
> Edited to add: don't even mention braids (i.e. extentions, etc). My head is allergic to weave that touches the scalp. No lie LOL




well i wear my wigs during the daytime at work or to the store...and then when i  get home and even go to workout i wrap my hair up in a scarf/bun...so far its been a great regimen for me..i wash and condition like every 3 or 4 days...and then to check my progress i'll wash and condition it and then blowdry it to straighten it out(but this is usually after 2 to 3 weeks of letting my hair air dry or i sit under my soft bonnett dryer and let it dry)....yea im staying away for braids/sewin weaves for right now also..


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Shalilac said:
			
		

> Anyways, what do you ladies that wear wigs do for working out?



I only wear my fall or phony pony to work, and when I get home, I take it off and pin my hair up into a few pincurls or a mini French twist.  Then I slap an old bandana on (helps absorb the sweat) and continue with my workout.  I cowash once a week and shampoo once a week.  If I sweated a lot during my workout, then I'll rinse my edges and nape (where I sweat the most) with water while I'm in the shower.  Then I just put some Fantasia gel or Beyond the Zone Stiff Head on my edges and tie them down for the night.  Works for me!


----------



## Summer_Rain (Dec 5, 2006)

For about 9 months my main styles consisted of sewn-in weaves, flattwist buns, and braids. I didn't relax at all during that period of time. 

This was my hair last november (i had severe breakage in the back from overprocessing so it was cut very low & tapered)






and this is my progress a year later...i can't say that i would have retained any length or had this much progress without that 9 month stretch/100% protective styling. Like Derby stated, my hair was just too short to NOT use heat and for whatever reason, at that length it seemed like i had no other choice but to relax more often. 






I can pull it all back now and do a phony bun, updo's/rolls and rollerset styles, but a year ago....the ONLY option for protective styling was the weaves, flattwists buns, braids, etc.


----------



## Shalilac (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks Ladies! I actually was wearing scarves to work out, but I was the only sista in the gym with a scarf on... so I kept thinking that maybe it was a no no LOL. I'll just keep wearing mine then. Thanks again!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 5, 2006)

SummerRain said:
			
		

> For about 9 months my main styles consisted of sewn-in weaves, flattwist buns, and braids. I didn't relax at all during that period of time.
> 
> This was my hair last november (i had severe breakage in the back from overprocessing so it was cut very low & tapered)
> 
> ...


First of all OMG you are so pretty! Second of all, you just answered a question I posted in another tread.... I am now in the exact same place you were in a year ago. I am 5 weeks post with an inch of NG. I workout 5 days a week... I was wearing my UPA clip at first which was working but I went to a hair dresser and she cut 3 or more inches off (which needed to go) but it just jacked my protective styling method up! My hair is popping all out the sides and my bangs are too short. On top of that I have like new baby hairs all mixed in to my hair line that's about 1.5 to 2 inches long that look crazy after I work out. This is good news because my edges are growing back in  but they look funny after a good sweat!

I feel like I'm punking out for some reason though, but judging from your progress, I know I wouldn't be....


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 5, 2006)

Siren said:
			
		

> I'm happy I found this thread. I have short hair and its hard for me to put it in any protective style. Even when I wear a scarf at night the thing slides off
> I tried the baggie method but that slid off my ends as well. Currently I wear a a wig when I go out. I don't want to wear my hair out for awhile because I have a chubby face. Short hair doesn't look too good on a chubby full face.
> Any tips for protective styles for short hair is appreciated.


 
I  my falls, I will allways keep them even when my hair grows out. My problem is transitioning from the fall to my workout. I don't have time to stop at home. I workout in a MA studio and their are some handsome men in there so I don't want to look toe up, I don't care about gym so much..


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 5, 2006)

*Invisible Braiding* (also called Tree Braiding) - This popular cornrowed technique allows weaving hair to be put in without threads or glues. Weaved hair is braided in with the clients hair in cornrowed braid layers close to the scalp. At the braid goes in place, the weave hair is separated from the natural hair in small sections and pulled away from the braid in a close pattern. The natural hair ends up fully braided and serves as a support for the weaved hair. 

Invisible braids are a great choice for anyone wanting to give their natural hair a break from chemicals. Invisible braids go in fast but do not last as long as more traditional braids. This particular type of braid will need to be redone more frequently. For this reason we recommend that synthetic hair be used for this type of braiding.

This is the type of braids I'm thinking of getting... a totally protective style with some curly or wavy hair... that would give me and my hair a break


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 5, 2006)

*Protective Style*

*Invisible Braiding* (also called Tree Braiding) - This popular cornrowed technique allows weaving hair to be put in without threads or glues. Weaved hair is braided in with the clients hair in cornrowed braid layers close to the scalp. At the braid goes in place, the weave hair is separated from the natural hair in small sections and pulled away from the braid in a close pattern. The natural hair ends up fully braided and serves as a support for the weaved hair. 

Invisible braids are a great choice for anyone wanting to give their natural hair a break from chemicals. Invisible braids go in fast but do not last as long as more traditional braids. This particular type of braid will need to be redone more frequently. For this reason we recommend that synthetic hair be used for this type of braiding.

I'm thinking about this.. I can take care of it in between braidings and keep it moisturized during the braids...


----------



## Summer_Rain (Dec 5, 2006)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> First of all OMG you are so pretty! Second of all, you just answered a question I posted in another tread.... I am now in the exact same place you were in a year ago. I am 5 weeks post with an inch of NG. I workout 5 days a week... I was wearing my UPA clip at first which was working but I went to a hair dresser and she cut 3 or more inches off (which needed to go) but it just jacked my protective styling method up! My hair is popping all out the sides and my bangs are too short. On top of that I have like new baby hairs all mixed in to my hair line that's about 1.5 to 2 inches long that look crazy after I work out. This is good news because my edges are growing back in  but they look funny after a good sweat!
> 
> I feel like I'm punking out for some reason though, but judging from your progress, I know I wouldn't be....


 

:-D thank u!!

Initially I didnt want to confined to weaves & braids for so long, I wanted to have the the ability to start my "regimen". But at that length, I wouldn't have been able to accomplish much..especially a stretch. I was determined to grow my hair out beyond the point of damage, the only way to do it was 100% protective 100% of the time


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 5, 2006)

SummerRain said:
			
		

> :-D thank u!!
> 
> Initially I didnt want to confined to weaves & braids for so long, I wanted to have the the ability to start my "regimen". But at that length, I wouldn't have been able to accomplish much..especially a stretch. I was determined to grow my hair out beyond the point of damage, the only way to do it was 100% protective 100% of the time


Well you helped me out of a quandry today.  I understand about wanting to do a regimen! I will still have one, I'll just do it less often. I don't plan on relaxing while up and I can do cassia and or protein / moisture treatments between braid ups.  Now that I have my falls, and one wig, I can go a couple of days between braid ups to do deep conditioning and all that before I go back up.  I didn't have a clue about any of this before I came to the board.  I'll be getting my tree braids redone every 6 to 8 weeks, depending on my growth rate (which is pretty good right now).  I'll still be taking my carrot juice, ALLONE, Biotin, etc, etc. I'll just be able to retain the fruits of my labor...  

I saw they are starting a braid / weave challenge thread for January.. right on time for me to get my new dooo.


----------



## ms*x (Jan 13, 2007)

i just wanted to post the style i've beenrocking as a sort of "protective style"...i basically oil my scalp with a mixture of 4% mn/mtg/anything by hollywood beauty...then i spray on my s-curl/glycerin/rosewater mixture...then i coat my ends with profectiv megagrowth or healthy ends...i twist and make little pin curls but i use the mini scrunchies to secure them...i get lots of compliments (especially from white folk) - people think it's my natural texture...

i love the low-maintenance care because my scalp is SO sensitive due to the amount of growth i'm experiencing, so i really don't have to comb my hair at all.

just thought i'd share.
here's to reaching bun-length soon!


----------



## VeryBecoming (Jan 13, 2007)

from36to38 said:
			
		

> i just wanted to post the style i've beenrocking as a sort of "protective style"...i basically oil my scalp with a mixture of 4% mn/mtg/anything by hollywood beauty...then i spray on my s-curl/glycerin/rosewater mixture...then i coat my ends with profectiv megagrowth or healthy ends...i twist and make little pin curls but i use the mini scrunchies to secure them...i get lots of compliments (especially from white folk) - people think it's my natural texture...
> 
> i love the low-maintenance care because my scalp is SO sensitive due to the amount of growth i'm experiencing, so i really don't have to comb my hair at all.
> 
> ...



Sounds cute! I've been wanting to do some kind of pincurl style but I keep forgetting/taking naps.


----------



## jellynote (Jan 13, 2007)

*I've noticed that since my hair is short again I have to do my hair more. When my hair was a lot longer my wraps would last longer. Now my hair is cut short and in layers so I have to do my hair everyday. My hair isn't long enough to put in a ponytail, but to long to just slick it down w/o looking crazy. I hate this in between stages it can be quite annoying.erplexed *


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping for short hair ladies


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Feb 24, 2007)

Wuz going on ladies longing for long hair?....I mean long, healthy hair?  I hope everyone is finding the right products and regimens to reach their hair goals.  I'm in a much better mood these days since my shedding stopped.  I'm in love with Qhemet Sidr Butter and Heavy Cream Olive Oil and Honey.  Very moisturizing and softening.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 24, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Wuz going on ladies longing for long hair?....I mean long, healthy hair?  I hope everyone is finding the right products and regimens to reach their hair goals.  I'm in a much better mood these days since my shedding stopped.  I'm in love with Qhemet Sidr Butter and Heavy Cream Olive Oil and Honey.  Very moisturizing and softening.



I am in my last week of a very difficult stretch but I can feel all the great growth I have. I should have very good progress once I relax. My ends looks good too.


----------



## newflowers (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so glad this is here. I've posted my regime to discover I have protein use issues. 

I do have one concern that I hope someone can address: I have been using the C&G method (I found that site before I found this one) wearing cornrows with extensions. So  many ladies have indicated that wearing extensions has thinned their ends and made their hair fragile. I am washing, conditioning, and moisturizing regularly, but now I am very apprehensive about this style. 

I can tell that I've gotten a lot of new growth, which is very good, but I do not want to do this at the expense of maintaining length. I plan to take my hair down on Sunday afternoon and do the intense treatment - oil, mask, wash, condition - and then put it back up on Wednesday as I am going to a conference on Friday. 

I've been using C&G since December and want to be a part of the challenge, will this be good for my ends?


----------



## jellynote (Feb 24, 2007)

*I understand how it feels and how frustating it is to have short hair, but I also know how  it was to have long hair. When I left germany in 2005 my hair was 4 inches from my bra strap and I'm 5'1, then I moved here to Arizona and  my hair has broken off. My hair was shoulder length earlier this month then as I posted earlier I had a bad relaxer and I had to do the BC. Being here in Arizona I can't seem to grow my hair past my shoulders @ all. My hair should have been longer by now, but instead it's short again. To do my hair I either have to flat iron my head or roll it with the really little velcro rollers. The only thing that I can say from someone who's had a nice length of hair is patience, moisture, vitamins, patience and moisture. A nice length of hair can be achieved u just have to find wut works for u! *


----------



## Nature'sWay (Feb 24, 2007)

Shine-On said:
			
		

> Many of us have long, healthy hair goals but some of us are much further away than others. Please share your tips for maintaining healthy, growing short hair (growing being the key word).
> 
> My hair is ear length. I am having difficulty in the following areas:
> 
> ...


 
I truely feel you on this one. My hair is probly shorter than yours. I am happy with it right now because I am so glad to get those braids out. I think that the trick is to not think about hair growth and before you know it two weeks will pass by and you'll notice new growth. Just style it the best you can and enjoy what you have and it will be tracking on before you know it. I know you asked for people with long hair opinion but I had to add my two cents and what I am trying right now. Good Luck Girl


----------



## GodsPromises (Feb 25, 2007)

Short haired lady signing in.

Right now my problem is unevenness.  My back is a little past my shoulder, sides at my chin, front just short and my crown which was broking is about 4 inches right now.

I style my hair either rollersets or buns.  I am so excited because right now I can make a little bun without any fake hair (in my signature).  For rollerset I use the rollers with the covers.  My rollerset usually comes out nicely, however maintaining them is another problem.  I have been trying pincurling but it just doesn't look right to me.  I usually just re-roll my hair every night and that seems to work.

I am having a problem with a little breakage and I am trying to get that under control.  

I'm glad I finally came in here.


----------



## princessdi (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread, but I definitely belong here.  I started out in December with hair at the tip of my neck and now my hair is at the bottom of my neck.  I am so happy to see some progess.  I hope to be shoulder length by the end of the year.  

I'm wearing phony ponies and am about to buy me a wig.  That will be part of my daily care throughout the summer.

We can do this, especially with the support from all of our short-haired sisters.

Let's grow, grow, grow!!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 10, 2007)

princessdi said:
			
		

> I don't know how I missed this thread, but I definitely belong here. I started out in December with hair at the tip of my neck and now my hair is at the bottom of my neck. I am so happy to see some progess. I hope to be shoulder length by the end of the year.
> 
> I'm wearing phony ponies and am about to buy me a wig. That will be part of my daily care throughout the summer.
> 
> ...


 
Yupp..yup. I started off with LHCF in July 06 first pic and with regular trims (for shedding) and gentle care, I'm now here Mar 07 second pic. Can't wait to get to shoulder length and APL.


----------



## Lusa (Apr 10, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Yupp..yup. I started off with LHCF in July 06 first pic and with regular trims (for shedding) and gentle care, I'm now here Mar 07 second pic. Can't wait to get to shoulder length and APL.


 
Wow, I hadn't seen your March pic until now Cayenne, GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Jbirds1 (Apr 10, 2007)

What do you guys do with your hair when its bed time? My hair is too short to go into a lose bun and I'm having difficulty sleeping with rollers!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 10, 2007)

Lusa said:
			
		

> Wow, I hadn't seen your March pic until now Cayenne, GREAT JOB!!!


Thanks Lusa!!  I'm hanging in there girl.  That dizzam shedding was messin a sistah up.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 10, 2007)

Jbirds1 said:
			
		

> What do you guys do with your hair when its bed time? My hair is too short to go into a lose bun and I'm having difficulty sleeping with rollers!


 
I cross wrap or pull my hair back and then pin it up with a large bobby pin.


----------



## Jbirds1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmmm thanks!! Anyone have any pics on how to cross wrap hair??


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 11, 2007)

Short hair lady checking in


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 11, 2007)

Jbirds1 said:
			
		

> Hmmm thanks!! Anyone have any pics on how to cross wrap hair??


 
There should be some pics if you use the search option for crosswrap.  I posted a pic of mine in a thread somewhere.  I think it was a thread I started about my first experience doing the whole head baggy.  Sorry, I don't exactly where my own post is. lol  I'm too lazy to go look for it right now...I'm supposed to be working.


----------



## foxy_brown (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi everyone. I'd like to ask some advice. Do you ladies grease your scalps?  I have a light moisturizer but since I relaxed(ish) my hair - it looks like a short blown out afro, the texture just can't seen to carry the moisturizer, the hair just sticks together if I put it on my scalp it ends up being too much compared to if I rub a little bit in palms and just rub it on the tops of my hair. I used to grease religious but since this change in texture I wish I wouldn't have to. Is it bad if I don't grease my scalp?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 13, 2007)

Short hair chickie checking in.  We got this on lock ladies... I just wanna get it past my ears LOL!!!


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Foxy! No, it's not bad, I've gone years without greasing my scalp and my hair still grew nicely.



			
				foxy_brown said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. I'd like to ask some advice. Do you ladies grease your scalps? I have a light moisturizer but since I relaxed(ish) my hair - it looks like a short blown out afro, the texture just can't seen to carry the moisturizer, the hair just sticks together if I put it on my scalp it ends up being too much compared to if I rub a little bit in palms and just rub it on the tops of my hair. I used to grease religious but since this change in texture I wish I wouldn't have to. Is it bad if I don't grease my scalp?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 16, 2007)

Question - Im trying to avoid putting heat in my hair as often. But while its so short, if I wrap it under the dryer or let it air dry, its usually very flat and straight. I was thinking of doing a rollerset this weekend for the first time ever. Looking for roller suggestions? Type/size/brand, etc. I have NO clue where to start. Also, looking for a good product for use for the setting lotion. I normally use Wrap & Roll (The Jane Carter collection) when I wrap my hair but its almost gone.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 16, 2007)

kels823 said:
			
		

> Question - Im trying to avoid putting heat in my hair as often. But while its so short, if I wrap it under the dryer or let it air dry, its usually very flat and straight. I was thinking of doing a rollerset this weekend for the first time ever. Looking for roller suggestions? Type/size/brand, etc. I have NO clue where to start. Also, looking for a good product for use for the setting lotion. I normally use Wrap & Roll (The Jane Carter collection) when I wrap my hair but its almost gone.


 
Wish I had some suggestions for you on the rollerset, but I don't. Sorry. I did want to say that when my hair was shorter, I would wash it, tie it down with wrap strips and then curl it.  At night, I would just tie a silk scarf, bandana style, around my edges (the nape and above the ears) and leave the top exposed.  The bandana tie would keep my edges flat and smooth and the top of my hair wouldn't be touched.  I would just get up in the morning and run my fingers through and go.  I didn't have to curl it again until after I washed.  My hair grew really fast, with NO breakage, with that routine. 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks so much for the response!!!!

I normally do that and it works GREAT! But Ive been hitting the gym about 3 - 4 x a week. I dont want to have to flat iron my hair every day after a workout, thats prolly not healthy. So Ive been trying so hard to find alternative methods so I dont look SO crazy every day...


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 16, 2007)

kels823 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the response!!!!
> 
> I normally do that and it works GREAT! But Ive been hitting the gym about 3 - 4 x a week. I dont want to have to flat iron my hair every day after a workout, thats prolly not healthy. So Ive been trying so hard to find alternative methods so I dont look SO crazy every day...


 
Oh man! That's a hard one.  It seems like the only thing you can do is wear it in a sleek flat kinda swoop style.  If you are working out that often I would still find a cute wrap to tie the edges down and work out and then if the scarf is wet from working out, I'd change it to a dry one when I got home.  If you hair has fallen (on top) from the work out, you probably should invest in the caruso rollers I keep reading about.  That way you can still get curl everyday but you'd get it from steam instead of damaging flat/curling irons.


----------



## Jbirds1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Wish I had some suggestions for you on the rollerset, but I don't. Sorry. I did want to say that when my hair was shorter, I would wash it, tie it down with wrap strips and then curl it.  At night, I would just tie a silk scarf, bandana style, around my edges (the nape and above the ears) and leave the top exposed.  The bandana tie would keep my edges flat and smooth and the top of my hair wouldn't be touched.  I would just get up in the morning and run my fingers through and go.  I didn't have to curl it again until after I washed.  My hair grew really fast, with NO breakage, with that routine.
> 
> Hope that helps some.



Really?! I must be doing something wrong then because my hair sometimes gets crushed in the middle!! I really need to get myself a larger silk scarf! Maybe thats what the problem is... lol...


----------



## Jbirds1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Wish I had some suggestions for you on the rollerset, but I don't. Sorry. I did want to say that when my hair was shorter, I would wash it, tie it down with wrap strips and then curl it.  At night, I would just tie a silk scarf, bandana style, around my edges (the nape and above the ears) and leave the top exposed.  The bandana tie would keep my edges flat and smooth and the top of my hair wouldn't be touched.  I would just get up in the morning and run my fingers through and go.  I didn't have to curl it again until after I washed.  My hair grew really fast, with NO breakage, with that routine.
> 
> Hope that helps some.



Really?! I must be doing something wrong then because my hair sometimes gets crushed in the middle!! I really need to get myself a larger silk scarf! Maybe thats what the problem is... lol...


----------



## Jbirds1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Wish I had some suggestions for you on the rollerset, but I don't. Sorry. I did want to say that when my hair was shorter, I would wash it, tie it down with wrap strips and then curl it.  At night, I would just tie a silk scarf, bandana style, around my edges (the nape and above the ears) and leave the top exposed.  The bandana tie would keep my edges flat and smooth and the top of my hair wouldn't be touched.  I would just get up in the morning and run my fingers through and go.  I didn't have to curl it again until after I washed.  My hair grew really fast, with NO breakage, with that routine.
> 
> Hope that helps some.



Really?! I must be doing something wrong then because my hair sometimes gets crushed in the middle!! I really need to get myself a larger silk scarf! Maybe thats what the problem is... lol...


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Apr 26, 2007)

i have a question...i was trying to find out what the difference was and why my curls dont last the two weeks like they used to before when i had my hair cut short..i thought at first i have to train my hair again...i had a short cut last year...and i truly miss my old stylist....but i would get it done and would be good for two weeks with out going back to her....even when the curls dropped my hair still was in the shape of the cut....

so here's somethings i notice that my new stylist uses compared to the last one..and please tell me if this maybe it...because this is the only difference...that ive noticed..

my last stylist used the irons where you had to put them in the gray stove to get them hot....they come in about 50 different sizes....

the stylist that i go to now i think is using like those plug in flat irons that come in differest sizes....(chi flat irons  i think thats what they are called)

so has anyone with short hair had this problem before...

i mean its gotten to the point where ive actually told her that i want to grow my hair out...and its getting kind of expensive to be running to her every week...im about to go back to going every two weeks and just throw a wig on on the week that im not going to her...


----------



## dillard (May 9, 2007)

ok, i've found my spot now. most of the other stuff on here just does NOT apply to me since my hair hardly fits in a ponytail. i cannot put tons of moisturizing products in my hair everyday and the baggie thing just doesn't work. I've gotten a lot of good tips in this thread from the little bit I've read so far. Thanks Shine-on for starting it.

p.s. Imani you hair is awesome!!


----------



## baby42 (May 9, 2007)

hi are the short hairs still here? now thats it growing the ends or thin i going to grow out my prem i havent had  one in almost a year but its growing i wear braids but i am sick of them i bag every night and use bt so that helps but i need to find some a way to were it i not ready  to lose my prem end yet i need it to grow some more before i cut them


----------



## alundra (May 15, 2007)

Bumping the Short hair care forum. My biggest problem now seems to be dryness. 
And PJism.


----------



## Lusa (May 15, 2007)

I am still here. Been deep conditioning weekly and moisturising every two days; my hair is alot healthier and growing nicely. I should have a visual update on June 6, after ending my 24-week stretch. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Lusa (May 15, 2007)

I am still here. Been deep conditioning weekly and moisturising every two days; my hair is alot healthier and growing nicely. I should have a visual update on June 6, after ending my 24-week stretch.


----------



## dillard (May 15, 2007)

baby, how is your hair holding up with the two textures? Is it breaking or hard to take care of, you must have a whole lot of natural hair after one yr without a perm?! maybe its longer than you think, remember shrinkage will be more evident now... you could probably get advice from the transitioners thread...?

lusa, it's good to hear about your progress! i can't wait to see your pics!! I'll have some updates around that time too, I get my next relaxer june 21st, will only be a 10-wk stretch for me, this is my first time going beyond 7 wks...

alundra, how often do you wash and moisturize? maybe you have to change your regimen as it grows?

as for me, i'm hanging in there. right now, i'm having fun trying different stuff. TOO much fun, i am manipulating and combing my hair a lot which i know isn't good. but everything i read, i want to try!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 16, 2007)

Hey ladies!

Been moisturizing like crazy. Last week I went for 6 days w/o heat at all/!!!! I KNOW that prolly doesnt sound like alot but for me it is - I usually do heat at least 3 times a week to keep my style fresh, etc. But I did WNG's last week (only 1 turned out okay  ) and it really helped. 

My next relaxer is about the same time as you guys' - June 15th or something. That will put me at 10 weeks which is the longest Ive stretched in years. I used to relax my sides and back every other week!!! And my whole head every 4-5 weeks.... Yeesh!! Im all embarrassed to admit that...  I never really gave my hair a chance to get new growth w/o attacking it with chemicals.... 

I dunno if I have growth. I FEEL new growth in some areas tho. That makes me feel better. My crown area is still bone straight...  Thats the slowest growing area. Im hoping w/ more moisture, BT, massages and a few more weeks of stretching, I will actually have some growth in my crown. And if I dont have ne growth in my crown by the time for my next relaxer, Im not gonna relax that area. I want to let it try to thrive. Im really worried that its never gonna grow again but Ill have to be patient and see.  Patience... oy! Thats something you MUST have on this journey!!

Okay Ive been talking far too much... really cant wait to see everyones' update pics!!!!!!  Keep this thread alive ya'll....


----------



## alundra (May 16, 2007)

dillard said:
			
		

> alundra, how often do you wash and moisturize? maybe you have to change your regimen as it grows?


 
I wash once a week, and moisturize twice daily. It's like my hair eats moisture. I'm going to try another moisturizer, this time the shealoe one FNWL, I hear it's good. I just can't order it until Friday. 

I want to try everything too!! I want to try Eluence, Neutragena Triple Moisture, and some emu oil! I need to stop.


----------



## Lusa (May 17, 2007)

Is there anyone out there that is struggling and needing some encouragement? Being conscious of hair health can be frustrating, and I am more than happy to help (if possible).


----------



## dillard (May 19, 2007)

kels823 said:
			
		

> My next relaxer is about the same time as you guys' - June 15th or something. That will put me at 10 weeks which is the longest Ive stretched in years. I used to relax my sides and back every other week!!! And my whole head every 4-5 weeks.... Yeesh!! Im all embarrassed to admit that...  I never really gave my hair a chance to get new growth w/o attacking it with chemicals....



*kels* i looked at your fotki, your hair is gonna grow out so pretty!! it looks beautiful now you have a great start, i can only imagine.

yes ladies we need patience! ok cool so we all gotta post some pics in june so we can encourage each other and see the progress...

*alundra*, maybe you can wash twice a week instead? maybe a conditioner wash and a shampoo wash each week? just an idea, i hear a lot of ladies doing that. i'm thinking of doing that too actually.

i said last week that i wasn't gonna even drive by CVS because i didn't want to be tempted to go in and get more hair stuff, and you know what i did?! i ordered stuff from cvs.com!!!  i think i have a real problem y'all. i ordered nexxus emergencee for protein treatment, i'm trying to decide if i should do this right BEFORE or right AFTER my relaxer...?? i also bought NTM soothing conditioner and serum. plus 3 packets of ORS replenishing pak...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 19, 2007)

Lusa - Thanks so much for checking in!! Right now its getting hard for me becuz my hair is GROWING.. which is a good thing! But you know w/ short hair its usually LAID... uhhhh.. my stuff aint layin.  I just have to get past these next few months of awkwardness I guess. Plus its too short to really roller set so I havent figured out how to wear my hair besides a headband. My sis was supposed to help me w/ a braid out but she played me (gotta love it!). Newho, Im rambling. But I love your fotki, its so inspirational!! What did you do w/ your hair in the meantime until you got some length? 

Dillard - Thanks so much!!!!!! LOVE your hair!! I love the texture and the health of it!  Love that pincurl look too.. its so sexy and glam to me! LOL @ CVS.com!  That is too funny!!! As far as the Emergencee - Im not an expert but I think most ppl here do it a couple weeks after their relaxer. Thats how I was going to do mine (I use Emergencee too). Then you can DC w/ the ORS paks. But again, Im just learning myself so hopefully someone else will chime in..


----------



## alundra (May 19, 2007)

dillard said:
			
		

> *alundra*, maybe you can wash twice a week instead? maybe a conditioner wash and a shampoo wash each week? just an idea, i hear a lot of ladies doing that. i'm thinking of doing that too actually...



I'm also thinking of doing a co-wash. I want to whenever my work hours get better. Right now I work ten hours a day Monday - Thursday. I'll try it after my relaxer though. It's a jungle in there, I'm 9 weeks post (with BT growth!) and I've never stretched this long succesfully!


----------



## Lusa (May 20, 2007)

kels823 said:
			
		

> Lusa - Thanks so much for checking in!! Right now its getting hard for me becuz my hair is GROWING.. which is a good thing! But you know w/ short hair its usually LAID... uhhhh.. my stuff aint layin.  I just have to get past these next few months of awkwardness I guess. Plus its too short to really roller set so I havent figured out how to wear my hair besides a headband. My sis was supposed to help me w/ a braid out but she played me (gotta love it!). Newho, Im rambling. But I love your fotki, its so inspirational!! What did you do w/ your hair in the meantime until you got some length?


 
Hey girl, after joining the board I got back into a braid regime to help my hair grow. You've probably seen how damaged the back was, it was difficult to pull off any decent styles and having it in braids was wonderful. Doing this also meant that I didn't get a relaxer for 39-weeks, and when I did, I got it done professionally to reduce the chances of overlapping and to ensure all the hair was done properly. I can't self-relax to save my life.  I continue to get braids, and I am getting my relaxers every 20-24 weeks.  

Hope that answers your question and I am glad you find my album helpful!


----------



## Nature'sWay (May 20, 2007)

Shine-on I am totally feelingyou when you say that it is hard to work with short hair. My hair is shorter than yours. What I do is I get it rollersetted and when I get tired of that I get cornrows and when i get tired of that I get micor for a few months. Right now I am on my second set this year. I hope that when I take them out I have about six inches. I had four in some places more in some places less. I will see Mid July when I take them down.


----------



## Lusa (May 20, 2007)

dillard said:
			
		

> lusa, it's good to hear about your progress! i can't wait to see your pics!! I'll have some updates around that time too, I get my next relaxer june 21st, will only be a 10-wk stretch for me, this is my first time going beyond 7 wks...
> 
> as for me, i'm hanging in there. right now, i'm having fun trying different stuff. TOO much fun, i am manipulating and combing my hair a lot which i know isn't good. but everything i read, i want to try!!!


 
Girl, I am glad we're still in this. I am loving my hair again, and I think it's reciprocal! I'll let you know when I have my visual updates. I can't wait to see yours too.


----------



## carolb21 (May 26, 2007)

This is a great thread!!!!   I am currently sporting a short cut again after wearing braids and weave for 7 months.  I decided to relax my hair and went to a stylist who used a relaxer called Paasha, which is suppose to help with dryness.  My hair is a mess.... When I left her shop my hair looked okay but the next day it was a mess.  I guess you could say that it is texlaxed, texturized and relaxed on different parts of my head.  Has anyone else had this problem?

I looked at my neighbors hair at the supermarket and it was gorgeous.  Mine looked like a hot mess.  It is broken in the front, the crown, the edges and the nape.  I know I need a corrective relaxer but not sure when to let someone do it.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  I am using BT, lots of moisture and i know that it simply takes time.  I'm planning on braiding/weaving it back up as soon as it is strong enough and won't break.  I bought a new wig today and felt like crying when I got back home.

This board is great and i keep thinking that oneday I will have long healthy hair.  I only want thick shoulder length hair, I am presently at just below my ears and she cut it in a short bob.  I guess I'm ranting and thanks for letting me do it.  I love you guys.....


----------



## alundra (May 27, 2007)

I ordered some shealoe butter recently - from nature with love. (From From Nature with Love? )  It's great!! I think this is the moisturizer that I've been looking for forever. I'm glad I ordered a 8oz of it too, next time I'll get more. I have a feeling it won't be for a while, this stuff looks like it'll last for ages. Looks like I won't have to wash twice a week...


----------



## Lusa (May 27, 2007)

I was orginally planning on stretching for 24 weeks, and getting a retouch on June 6th but there's a series of family events coming up and I am currently in braids. So, to make the braids worth the money and to survive all the travelling I am re-scheduling my retouch, and will be getting my hair done on either the 20th or the 27th of June. 

I will update my Fotki then with progress pics. So, until then I will keep moisturising my hair under the braids and a week before my appointment I take down my braids, deep condition, and rollerset. 

Shoulder length 2007 here I come.


----------



## dillard (May 27, 2007)

Lusa said:
			
		

> I was orginally planning on stretching for 24 weeks, and getting a retouch on June 6th but there's a series of family events coming up and I am currently in braids. So, to make the braids worth the money and to survive all the travelling I am re-scheduling my retouch, and will be getting my hair done on either the 20th or the 27th of June.
> 
> I will update my Fotki then with progress pics. So, until then I will keep moisturising my hair under the braids and a week before my appointment I take down my braids, deep condition, and rollerset.
> 
> Shoulder length 2007 here I come.



So you will be about 26 weeks stretched?!?!? awesome. I wonder how long I can successfully stretch? This is my first try and I thought 10 weeks was gonna be too much but I'm at 6 weeks now and my new growth straightens out just by tying my silk scarf on it...so after this stretch I'm gonna try for a longer one.

*carolb21*:girl, hang in there and in no time you'll be at your goal. Many of us are at the same stage you are now. Even though it's tough and it might seem like your goal is so far away, it's really not. Start snapping those pics so you can do a comparison shot every month or so and see the progress. It is a great motivator!! You can also do a search to find some more tips on what you can do now to stop more breakage, I'd say lay off the relaxer for awhile the last thing you want to do is overprocess.


----------



## baby42 (May 28, 2007)

dillard said:
			
		

> baby, how is your hair holding up with the two textures? Is it breaking or hard to take care of, you must have a whole lot of natural hair after one yr without a perm?! maybe its longer than you think, remember shrinkage will be more evident now... you could probably get advice from the transitioners thread...?
> 
> lusa, it's good to hear about your progress! i can't wait to see your pics!! I'll have some updates around that time too, I get my next relaxer june 21st, will only be a 10-wk stretch for me, this is my first time going beyond 7 wks...
> 
> ...


 WELL JUST THE END ARE PREM AND I AM STILL DONT KNOW IF I WANT TO WEAR A PREM OR KEEP GETTING BRAIDS OR DO A WEAVE IT HAS GREW SOME BUT NOT ENOUGH TO PUT IN A PONY TAIL A LITTLE PIG TAIL  I CANT WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR TO SEE HOW MUCH IT HAS GROW I DONT USE  ANY WILL NOT USE HEAT ANY MORE ONLY WHEN I DEEP CON  I USE TO AIR DRY IN ROLLER AND I BAG EVER NIGHT  SO IT A WAIT AND SEE GAME


----------



## alundra (May 30, 2007)

Ladies, how do you dry your hair? I'm having huge problems with the rollerset. I just. Can't. Get it.  When my mother does them they turn out OK, but when I do them they look terrible. Do you wet wrap? I don't want to use a flat iron. (I don't own a flat iron.)


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 31, 2007)

Hey ladies!  

Allundra - Thats my exact same issue! I cant do a roller set to save my life (plus my back is still too short to get in a roller). 

Ive just been doing Wash and Gos to get me thru. Today Im wearing a pretty scarf and I have some conditioner+oil in my hair. Im pretty frustrated w/ my hair... for alot of reasons. Trying to be patient and consistant. I would like to get cornrows or kinkytwists but I dont think I have enuf length in the back to grab. So I dunno. I keep telling myself this is the rough part and that hopefully by the fall Ill have enuf length to be more versatile. Just gotta wait.


----------



## alundra (May 31, 2007)

Kels, can you do a dry rollerset? I can and did dry rollersets from the time I was about 11 until I was nearly 17, but I can't do a wet rollerset. I'm thinking about blowdrying my hair on cool and then using steam rollers or dry rollersetting. I wonder if this will work. Either I'll look like a lion or have beautiful curls. 

I may have to try a wash and go...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 1, 2007)

I just really dont know how to rollerset. I think maybe Im using too large rollers... but I cant figure out how to clip my hair to the rollers.... my brain doesnt get the concept.  I said when I get a bit more length I was gonna go get one done professionally and see how she does it... 

Your hair in your siggy pic or GHORJUS by the way!!!


----------



## alundra (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks kels! 

My old hairstylist does rollersets with the quickness.  It's like the towel is on my head and a minute later my hair is full of rollers. 

My old hairstylist didn't use end papers. I think she used the little clips and stuck them close to my roots, but not enough to pull them. 

You may want to try the rollers with the clamps on them, maybe smaller ones to begin with. I can do a rollerset if I have those little clamps. Someone made a thread about an e-bay store where you can buy clamps for larger rollers, but I can't find it now.  Good luck kels, and everyone else on the "short hair care" forum.


----------



## dillard (Jun 2, 2007)

alundra said:
			
		

> Ladies, how do you dry your hair? I'm having huge problems with the rollerset. I just. Can't. Get it.  When my mother does them they turn out OK, but when I do them they look terrible. Do you wet wrap? I don't want to use a flat iron. (I don't own a flat iron.)



Rollersetting is the only way I can get my hair to look how I want it without using heat... I use the green magnetic ones with the cover. It was difficult at first but it's getting a little easier each time...Just make sure the hair ends are smoothed onto the roller and that hair is still dripping wet. I wash on Wed nights and sleep in the rollers. I also wash Saturday afternoons and by bedtime my hair is dry. So I take them out and cross wrap for the night...


----------



## Blackberry7 (Jun 2, 2007)

I like all lengths of hair and I've worn my hair in all lengths over the years. As long as it's healthy its all good to me. So in short, this is a really good thread.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 7, 2007)

How you ladies doin?? 

Im kinda frustrated w/ the issue of my ends.. its very hard to protect them cuz theyre always "out"! Ive been baggying at nite w/ ORS Carrot Oil Cream + EVOO to try to impart moisture to my hair and ends (its been dry l8ly which I chalk up to protein overload). I know Im prolly gonna have to search and destroy a couple splits boys.. I dunno. Trying not to get super frustrated. But Ill just wait and see next week. 10 weeks... whoo!  

Really hope everyone else is progressing with the health and length of their hair!


----------



## alundra (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm doing ok. Tonight, since I don't have to work tomorrow and it doesn't matter if my hair turns out poorly, I'm trying something new: KeraCare and also trying coconut milk. I'm going to clarify since I'm using a new product so I can make sure I have good results. 

I'm getting a little bit of new growth in some areas. It could be BT, but it could also be the biotin I put in my conditioner last time. 

I also hope all of you short hair ladies are doing well.


----------



## dillard (Jun 8, 2007)

kels823 said:
			
		

> Im kinda frustrated w/ the issue of my ends.. its very hard to protect them cuz theyre always "out"! Ive been baggying at nite w/ ORS Carrot Oil Cream + EVOO to try to impart moisture to my hair and ends (its been dry l8ly which I chalk up to protein overload). I know Im prolly gonna have to search and destroy a couple splits boys.. I dunno. Trying not to get super frustrated. But Ill just wait and see next week. 10 weeks... whoo!



keep it up! sounds like you are doing what you need to be doing. Since it's almost 10 weeks it makes sense that it is starting to look/act differently. maybe you need to change the moisturizer you use during the day time? I've realized that now at 8wks post, I can't use my ORS olive oil anymore, I've had to switch to NTM silk touch which is much lighter and more watery.  



			
				alundra said:
			
		

> I'm doing ok. Tonight, since I don't have to work tomorrow and it doesn't matter if my hair turns out poorly, I'm trying something new: KeraCare and also trying coconut milk. I'm going to clarify since I'm using a new product so I can make sure I have good results.
> 
> I'm getting a little bit of new growth in some areas. It could be BT, but it could also be the biotin I put in my conditioner last time.
> 
> I also hope all of you short hair ladies are doing well.



you put biotin in your conditioner?!?! how does that work exactly? and let us know how the keracare works out!

right now my struggle is that i'm working out every morning before work so of course my hair is sweaty and gross, so i've been co-washing daily and just doing a sort of french roll thingy with bobby pins stuck in it. not pretty but fitness is key right now. so i just poo and DC once a week oh, and i tried doing lemonjuice and coconut milk as a sort of temporary relaxer, and itdid NOT work for me. It felt ok the next day but then got dry and felt like straw. i'm also taking biotin and B50 everynight. so far, no noticeable results except i'm having stomach pains, kinda like cramps that will last about 10-15 minutes...  i'm drinking like 70oz. of water, maybe i need to drink more?! anywhoo, that's all for now.

peace.


----------



## alundra (Jun 8, 2007)

dillard said:
			
		

> you put biotin in your conditioner?!?! how does that work exactly? and let us know how the keracare works out!



I read about it here: 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=30008&highlight=Biotin+shampoo

What I did was crush up some of my biotin and mix it with the conditioner. Someone on another thread said that you should take it on / off so that your body becomes "deficient" in it and it works again. I've been taking it for ages, but I didn't want my bottle to go bad. 

It seems like I did have less shedding last week than I did this week, maybe I need to do it again. 

KeraCare worked VERY well. I mixed it with a lil Coconut milk. My hair was very soft. 

I hope the excersize is working out for you! What are you doing each day? I need to do some excersize myself. I just started Oil Pulling and I have a bit more energy.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 12, 2007)

Hmmm maybe Ill do the biotin 3 weeks internally then 3 weeks externally so my body doesnt get 'used' to it. I just started taking them Friday nite and havent had a breakout so far. I take 1000 mcg I think. But I do take B Complex 50 so Im not sure if that is why I havent experienced breakouts. Or maybe its just too early to tell.  We shall see.


Dillard - I feel you on the working out thing! Right now Im all about my body; my hair style comes 2nd. Id rather be fit w/ regular hair than out of shape w/ a slammin do.  Its annoying sometimes cuz there are days I feel extra un-cute. But my Wash and Gos have been turning out a little better.


----------



## tetbelle (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah!  There are some short hair sisters on this forum!  I find that rollersetting even short hair is very healthy.  I always use a leave in conditioner.  I will make a ponytail anyway that I can in a heart beat even if it's half and inch long and held back by pins.  I always have a wash and go style in case of emergencies.  The product that I have found that works really well is Smooth n' shine curl activator gel, I used it for the curly pic in my siggy.  When my hair was short and natural I used Paul Mitchell foaming pomade and when my hair became too poofy for that I always had an elastic headband to push that big ol' fro back.  Fantasia IC hair polisher gel is a lifesaver too.


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jun 12, 2007)

This is a hot thread! I wish i would have bumped into this alot sooner in my 1 yr.  Kels your new growth is so purrty...it looks like baby hurr! Keep it growing girl.



			
				kels823 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!
> 
> Been moisturizing like crazy. Last week I went for 6 days w/o heat at all/!!!! I KNOW that prolly doesnt sound like alot but for me it is - I usually do heat at least 3 times a week to keep my style fresh, etc. But I did WNG's last week (only 1 turned out okay  ) and it really helped.
> 
> ...


----------



## dillard (Jun 12, 2007)

hmm. i'll have to try the Biotin externally too. Sounds like a good idea. i haven't had a breakout yet either and it's been about 2 wks now. I'm so relieved. I realized it's my flaxseed oil that's making my stomach hurt so I've stopped for awhile.

alundra, i've been going walking/jogging atleast 4 mornings/wk - it's about 1.5-2 miles. and the other 3 days in the evenings i've been doing taebo and strength exercises. so i do something everyday for about 30 min - 1hr. also i just ordered hip hop abs dvds, can't wait to get them!!

kels, glad your wash and go's are getting cuter, mine are hopeless!! 

tetbelle ur hair looks grrreat!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 19, 2007)

Dillard - How are you doing your WNGs? You may just have to tweak the technique.. I know thats what I had to do.  Its trial and error tho!

Hope all my short haired ladies are having a great week!


----------



## dillard (Jun 19, 2007)

i've just been doing a kinda french roll thing, pinning up the back with bobby pins and attempting to leave the front out... 

so i know we're supposed to be giving some updates soon right?!?! i'm getting my hair done Thursday so I'll have pics soon after that. looking forward to seeing the updates ladies!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 19, 2007)

I posted my update pix in my fotki!!  no password! cant wait to see you guys'!!


----------



## dillard (Jun 19, 2007)

kels823 said:
			
		

> I posted my update pix in my fotki!!  no password! cant wait to see you guys'!!



wow, you GREW!!! are you going to texlax from now on, or is that just a trial run?  i was thinking of not going bone straight this time either but i don't know...

where are you other short haired ladies??!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 19, 2007)

dillard said:
			
		

> wow, you GREW!!! are you going to texlax from now on, or is that just a trial run?  i was thinking of not going bone straight this time either but i don't know...
> 
> where are you other short haired ladies??!



Thanks!! This was just a trial run to see if I liked it. I DO love that I was able to do a wash and go today. But its too much hassle when Im trying to wear straight looks. So Ill never go bone straight again (my hair wouldnt hold a curl for NETHING when its bone straight!!) but def. not texlaxed. Ill find a happy medium.  You gotta find what works for you!!!

Short haired ladies... where are youuuuuu...?


----------



## Siren (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if any of the ladies who posted here have seen results since their last post in this thread. Any other tips especially for hairstyles for short hair?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 27, 2007)

tetbelle

Your wash n go's look good.  Can you tell me how you did this and what is your hair type?


----------



## tetbelle (Jun 27, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:
			
		

> tetbelle
> 
> Your wash n go's look good.  Can you tell me how you did this and what is your hair type?



Thank you boo.  I used Smooth n' Shine Curl activator gel.  I ran it through my hair and then I scrunched.   My hair is relaxed and it's natural texture is 3C kinky.


----------



## Jaegermany (Jun 27, 2007)

hopeful said:
			
		

> Well nothing much to say except thanks for starting this thread. I have never had really long hair. As a child it was close to shoulder length, but since relaxing for forever it never went past neck-length and whenever it got that long it broke off. So I'm natural and dreaming of long, natural hair. I have been pursuing long hair for what seems like my entire life. I have succeeded pretty much at everything I have ever pursued or wanted badly. Sometimes I find it embarrassing that I have never been a success at this hair thing, in my weak moments I wonder if my dream will ever be realized. However, most days I am optimistic that I will achieve my goal of long hair, going natural was a big step.


 
*Hug* You sound so sincere!


----------



## dillard (Jun 28, 2007)

i just updated my fotki with two comparison pics. sorry my hair isn't styled nicely, i just included it mainly to show the growth i've had in 2 months. it appears from the pics that it grew about 2 inches or more but i haven't actually measured it. i only wish it were 1 length all around  the front and sides are barely earlength and the back is touching shoulders now.

i've decided that roller setting is a must, i think my vitamins and all the water   made a huge difference also. still haven't found products that i love yet... i'm thinking of trying Keracare because I found out that that is what my stylist uses when I get a relaxer and I really like the results.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 28, 2007)

WOW you really got alot of growth! And it looks so healthy... I already posted a comment so I wont re-repeat myself.. But youre doing really well.  Im glad that rollersetting is working for you. Im still looking for those perfect products but its trial and error. Keep it up, youre an inspiration!


----------



## alundra (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow, dillard! That's some good growin!!  Are you going to cut your hair or just leave it? Can you wear it in a bun or french twist until it grows the same length (if it bothers you)? 

Does anyone use a denman brush? I want to use one to smooth my hair out during the air drying process. I somewhat successfully air dried last week except my hair is a little puffy. I'm exactly five weeks post now, trying to get to nine again.


----------



## Irie1 (Jun 28, 2007)

I hear you Shine On, I'm with you sistah!!  I have been growing my hair out for about a year after keeping it pixie short or shorter for approximatley 20 years. And to add insult to injury, my hair is very soft, fine and thin. Yet, I believe that I too should be able to have shoulder length hair that is healthy and fuller. My hair is a bit longer than ear lenghth,so I totally understand where you are coming from. Since i'm new to this board too, I really can't offer any advice, just support.  

So many days, especially in this warm weather, my hair looks a HOT mess. I have never had braids or weaves, so my style options have been limited, especially since i'm trying not to use a lot of heat and trying to avoid extensions. 

In the not so distant past, I visited a dominican shop on a few occassions, but I can't stand the unflattering style that I end up with when they do the blow out. When they finish, it's as if you could count the strands on my head!!!  Not cute!!   After reading this board and seeing so much about the protective styles, i'm actually considering buying a bun!  

I wish you luck with your hair growing process, all he best!


----------



## mercedes826 (Jun 28, 2007)

I've been reading this thread under the radar. I'm also a short hair chick. For 7 months I've been protective styling with a wig. My hair is growing nicely.  I still need to work on the thinning spot in the middle of my head. I can get my hair in a banana clip. I'm going to take a break this summer from the wig. Check out my progress on my fotki. Leave comments if you like.


----------



## dillard (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanx ladies. I will probably be getting braids put in when I go to Jamaica and I plan to keep them in for awhile. So after I take them out, I might get a trim/cut to even it out. But I might change my mind if it grows a lot


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 17, 2007)

Its gettin' rough ya'll....... 

Typically the length that Im at now is the length where I get frustrated and cut it all off. Im not going to this time but its very difficult. Im going to try to gather my hair up in a teeny pony tonite to see if MAYBE I could get away w/ a phony pony or UPA. I doubt it but we shall see. I also think my back is too short for cornrows right now. I guess thats the frustrating part - I cant use heat, my rollersets just DO NOT WORK (trust me, I tried yet again last nite and yep, Im wearing a wash and go cuz it was terrible), my wNg's are turning out crazy, my hair is too short for most protective styles, etc. I was thinking of trying a wig but they havent worked out for me in the past. Im trying very hard to just tough it out tho, I know in a few months Ill have more options re: protective styling. This is just the very very hard time for me. I wanna be cute too. 

Okay.... done w/ my rant/vent.  I really hope everyone is progressing well, I try to check on everyones' fotki as often as possible!


----------



## ms*x (Jul 18, 2007)

kels823 said:
			
		

> Its gettin' rough ya'll.......
> 
> Typically the length that Im at now is the length where I get frustrated and cut it all off. Im not going to this time but its very difficult. Im going to try to gather my hair up in a teeny pony tonite to see if MAYBE I could get away w/ a phony pony or UPA. I doubt it but we shall see. I also think my back is too short for cornrows right now. I guess thats the frustrating part - I cant use heat, my rollersets just DO NOT WORK (trust me, I tried yet again last nite and yep, Im wearing a wash and go cuz it was terrible), my wNg's are turning out crazy, my hair is too short for most protective styles, etc. I was thinking of trying a wig but they havent worked out for me in the past. Im trying very hard to just tough it out tho, I know in a few months Ill have more options re: protective styling. This is just the very very hard time for me. I wanna be cute too.
> 
> Okay.... done w/ my rant/vent.  I really hope everyone is progressing well, I try to check on everyones' fotki as often as possible!



just hang in there, really...it gets much, much better.  try a wig - i NEVER wore OP hair until i got on this board last fall for the first time.  although i don't wear them everyday, they've helped me drastically in growing out my hair as well as keeping my hair healthy.  i started with falls but cut back on them due to having to manipulate my hair in the front.  as you can see in my avatar, my hair was not ponytailable for a while.  i've grown it shoulder length since and have cut it even and now i can gather it comfortably without a phony pony.  

hang in there, sista.


----------



## dillard (Jul 18, 2007)

kels823 said:
			
		

> Its gettin' rough ya'll.......
> 
> Typically the length that Im at now is the length where I get frustrated and cut it all off. Im not going to this time but its very difficult. Im going to try to gather my hair up in a teeny pony tonite to see if MAYBE I could get away w/ a phony pony or UPA. I doubt it but we shall see. I also think my back is too short for cornrows right now. I guess thats the frustrating part - I cant use heat, my rollersets just DO NOT WORK (trust me, I tried yet again last nite and yep, Im wearing a wash and go cuz it was terrible), my wNg's are turning out crazy, my hair is too short for most protective styles, etc. I was thinking of trying a wig but they havent worked out for me in the past. Im trying very hard to just tough it out tho, I know in a few months Ill have more options re: protective styling. This is just the very very hard time for me. I wanna be cute too.
> 
> Okay.... done w/ my rant/vent.  I really hope everyone is progressing well, I try to check on everyones' fotki as often as possible!



hang on kels!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you'll be past this in no time, and I just know you will have the most beautiful pony-tailable flowing hair  !! Didn't your big sis give you advice about bantu-knotting it, how is that working for you? and maybe wear it curly with some cute headbands?? you can do it, you can do it!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 20, 2007)

36to38 - Thanks so much for the encouragement!! *sigh* I may just bite the bullet and wear a wig. I just DONT look right in wigs, I look very awkward. But its what I may have to do. I found someone to do braids for me (not zillions, theyre like the thickness of a pencil) but she cant do them til August 1. So between then and now I have to figure out what to do.

Dillard - You know my struggle ma... *smh* Its rough. Yep, Ella did suggest the bantu knots!! I tried them but they still didnt turn out well. Im gonna give them another go but this time on dry hair instead of wet. I have been wearing WnGs but I think its too much manipulation. So Ill just keep trying to work it out....


----------



## PinkPeony (Jul 22, 2007)

kels823 said:
			
		

> 36to38 - Thanks so much for the encouragement!! *sigh* I may just bite the bullet and wear a wig. I just DONT look right in wigs, I look very awkward. But its what I may have to do. I found someone to do braids for me (not zillions, theyre like the thickness of a pencil) but she cant do them til August 1. So between then and now I have to figure out what to do.
> 
> Dillard - You know my struggle ma... *smh* Its rough. Yep, Ella did suggest the bantu knots!! I tried them but they still didnt turn out well. Im gonna give them another go but this time on dry hair instead of wet. I have been wearing WnGs but I think its too much manipulation. So Ill just keep trying to work it out....


 
Oh kels I usually do them on dry hair.
When I had shorter hair I airdried in them or under a scarf and then redied them on my dry hair for curl defintion


----------



## ms*x (Jul 22, 2007)

say, kels...when doing the bantus on really short hair, keep them secured with those itty-bitty scrunchies found in bss's...they should be in the section with the ponytail balls and other hair accessories for children.  and ella's right about doing them on dry hair.


----------



## aramaticart (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm SO glad I found this-- well it was in the little "did you know" box at the top! 

I feel like my hair is in an awkward in-between length. I had it cut short back in late January and I'm in the lonnnnng process of growing it out. I don't even have outrageous hair length goals- I just want to get over the hump! I stretched for 11 weeks and I'm FINALLY about to get a relaxer. I've been wearing my hair curly (magnetic rollers, mesh rollers, flexi rods and perm rods are all my best friends) and havent used direct heat in about 9-10 weeks (yay! i guess...). 

I'm concerned with my hair's health, but I can't help but want some growth! I'm sorry- I just had to rant for a second and get in on the short-hair action!! Hopefully everybody is still around bc I wanna keep checking in and getting inspired by you ladies!

Oh and *dillard*- I have been fotki-stalking you  - your hair is GORGEOUS


----------



## keedz (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm glad that I found this thread. I've never been at anything longer than neck length in my life. I found this site and I've vowed to grow some hair. I've apparently been stretching my relaxers without knowing how it could help. I'm already nine weeks post and I think I could make it to twelve. I've started washing and DCing 2x a week and tying it down which has really helped to smooth everything out (before I found this site I hadn't washed my hair in over 5 weeks!!! I know, I was baaaddd.erplexed)  Another thing, can anyone tell me how I can do bantu knots? I'd like to give it a try since I'm not using any heat. Also, can someone tell me what a cross-wrap is? 
This thread is great! It's nice to talk to ppl without seeing the terms APL or BSL, don't get me wrong I intend to get to BSL, but it can be a bit intimidating, me being a newbie and all....


----------



## slimm (Jul 28, 2007)

I would love to know how to do bantu knots and the cross wrap too.  Do any of you girls use Infusium.  I just bought the leave in treatment (moisturizing) but my hair gets hard when it dries.  What am I doing wrong.


----------



## dillard (Jul 29, 2007)

aramaticart said:


> I'm SO glad I found this-- well it was in the little "did you know" box at the top!
> 
> I feel like my hair is in an awkward in-between length. I had it cut short back in late January and I'm in the lonnnnng process of growing it out. I don't even have outrageous hair length goals- I just want to get over the hump! I stretched for 11 weeks and I'm FINALLY about to get a relaxer. I've been wearing my hair curly (magnetic rollers, mesh rollers, flexi rods and perm rods are all my best friends) and havent used direct heat in about 9-10 weeks (yay! i guess...).
> 
> ...


i'm still around, and thanx for the positive feedback!!  removing the heat is probably the best thing you could do even though it's tough to style short here w/o heat, your hair will thank you for it!! keep it up and check in and give us updates!



keedz said:


> Hi guys, I'm glad that I found this thread. I've never been at anything longer than neck length in my life. I found this site and I've vowed to grow some hair. I've apparently been stretching my relaxers without knowing how it could help. I'm already nine weeks post and I think I could make it to twelve. I've started washing and DCing 2x a week and tying it down which has really helped to smooth everything out (before I found this site I hadn't washed my hair in over 5 weeks!!! I know, I was baaaddd.erplexed)  Another thing, can anyone tell me how I can do bantu knots? I'd like to give it a try since I'm not using any heat. Also, can someone tell me what a cross-wrap is?
> This thread is great! It's nice to talk to ppl without seeing the terms APL or BSL, don't get me wrong I intend to get to BSL, but it can be a bit intimidating, me being a newbie and all....


that's exactly how I felt when I first got here. sounds like you are really getting into it and following the good advice here!



slimm said:


> I would love to know how to do bantu knots and the cross wrap too.  Do any of you girls use Infusium.  I just bought the leave in treatment (moisturizing) but my hair gets hard when it dries.  What am I doing wrong.



I'm gonna do a search for these tutorials. I'll post links in a minute.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 29, 2007)

I've got to try those bantu knots! Sounds real cute...


----------



## Imani (Jul 29, 2007)

Just curious if there was anyone here who was going to keep their hair relatively short? I feel like i'm going to go thru the trouble of growing my hair out and then hate it. 

For me it seems like when my hair starts growing out I do not like the way it looks. I'm obsessed with full hair and it starts looking scraggly to me when it grows especially the back where it is already thin. Or maybe it's just that "in between length" that is not appealing?? I like my hair the most when it is about 3/4 the way down my neck with long layers and has a shaggy bob look going. 

Right now i'm just trying to keep it healthy and see what happens


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 30, 2007)

Imani said:


> Just curious if there was anyone here who was going to keep their hair relatively short? I feel like i'm going to go thru the trouble of growing my hair out and then hate it.
> 
> *For me it seems like when my hair starts growing out I do not like the way it looks.* I'm obsessed with full hair and it starts looking scraggly to me when it grows especially the back where it is already thin. Or maybe it's just that "in between length" that is not appealing?? I like my hair the most when it is about 3/4 the way down my neck with long layers and has a shaggy bob look going.
> 
> Right now i'm just trying to keep it healthy and see what happens


Yep I feel you! Im at an in-between stage now.. its very annoying. I feel like I cant do nething w/ my hair, it doesnt look cute most days, its layered so its kinda all over the place. BUT I know that its just a stage and I will get past it soon.  Im thinking of getting braids or something to get me thru the awkward stages.. Maybe you could try something along those lines to help you get thru?


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 30, 2007)

yay!! i have short hair and i'm glad i found this thread. I have braids right now and my hair is growing out so nicely using the C& G Method!!!!I don't want to jinx myself,but I'm so happy!I've always wore braids,but this is the first time i've seen such results within such a short time period. I am looking for styles to do when i take my braids down so i don't have to use heat on my hair.any suggestions? where can i find out how to do the bantu knots,and roollersets? Also,how exactly does a wash and go work?stupid question,i know,but i just feel like i am missing some information between the washing and the going part!please help!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 30, 2007)

also...how can i save this thread?


----------



## mellowmel (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey ladies, I'm joining in. This isn't my first healthy hair journey. I started on 2/14/05 but never gave up heat so I would get progress and then it would stop. So I'm starting all over with a no heat regimen. Satin covered rollers are my new best friend!


----------



## dillard (Jul 30, 2007)

*


ladybeesrch said:



			also...how can i save this thread?
		
Click to expand...

 
at the very top of the first comment on the page, click on Thread Tools and then Subscribe to this thread. You can choose to get email notifications or not get a notification at all. Then when you go to Quick Links you can view your Subscribed Threads.
*


----------



## thicknjuicy (Jul 30, 2007)

I 'm a newbie and just recently chopped my chin length hair to 2-3 inches. I'm a 4B with some areas of 4a one one side and god knows what other textures i'm dealin' with. I want to know what are some of the best products to use to begin growing and moisturizing my hair? 

I am currently wearing cornrows and experimenting with a few different wigs...This has been VERY FUN...lots of complements! Any help would be greatly appreciated. Pics to come later!


----------



## dillard (Jul 31, 2007)

thicknjuicy said:


> I 'm a newbie and just recently chopped my chin length hair to 2-3 inches. I'm a 4B with some areas of 4a one one side and god knows what other textures i'm dealin' with. I want to know what are some of the best products to use to begin growing and moisturizing my hair?
> 
> I am currently wearing cornrows and experimenting with a few different wigs...This has been VERY FUN...lots of complements! Any help would be greatly appreciated. Pics to come later!


 
hey TnJ, welcome to the boards!! Check out this thread it has all the beginner info to start you off on your journey http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=108195

Also, hop on over to http://healthytextures.com it's a blog created by a member here macherieamour, plus other lhcf members write articles there too. there are video tutorials that i've found very valuable. happy growing!


----------



## northernbelle (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi, everyone!

I've not posted in about two years. I do recognize some names, but there are *so* many new ones. I joined back in August 2003.

Anyway, re: short hair: Truth be told, long hair is neither desired nor appropriate for everyone. Furthermore, one has to consider not only hair type, but facial features and lifestyle. My hair is relaxed and shoulder-length at the present time. It is also slightly layered, which works for my fine-textured hair. As a teacher, I was looking for a 'do which was easy, but which also did not make me look like a stereotypical school marm. I also work out, and needed to take that into consideration as well.  I can wear it styled or casually messy, whichever mood I am feeling.  I can also wear it in a ponytail.  

My goal, regardless of length, is strong, healthy hair. The most important thing I have learned in being associated with LHCF is that not everything that folks are doing/suggesting is going to work for me. My hair, like my skin, doesn't tolerate too many products. Furthermore, stretching relaxers doesn't work for me. In fact, I experienced breakage in attempting to do that. I do trim and relax according to a schedule which works for me, though others may consider it excessive/inappropriate/etc.  I wash, deep condition, use protein and moisturizing conditioners regularly, and air dry/blow dry once, sometimes twice a week.  

The point is: what I am doing at the present time works for *me*. I have found my "hair voice", which continues to be a work in progress.


----------



## remnant (Jul 31, 2007)

ladybeesrch said:


> also...how can i save this thread?


 

Click on "Thread tools" on the line under _the page line_ on top right side of the screen  and click on subscribe to this thread
I don't know if my explaination is clear


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 31, 2007)

thanks dillard and soun!


----------



## mellowmel (Aug 11, 2007)

What do you ladies do to avoid heat? Are you using rollers or doing bantu knots and other protective styles?


----------



## prtybrwnis (Aug 11, 2007)

I rollerset under hooded dryer and pincurl at night to avoid heat.  I know I get some heat under the hooded dryer but I refrain from the curling iron and blow dryer.


----------



## alundra (Aug 11, 2007)

My hair is long enough to put into a decent sized ponytail. Does anyone think it will break off a lot if I keep doing this? I can't bun to save my life and it's too hot to have my hair down. 

Thanks in advance, short hair ladies.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Aug 11, 2007)

alundra said:


> My hair is long enough to put into a decent sized ponytail. Does anyone think it will break off a lot if I keep doing this? I can't bun to save my life and it's too hot to have my hair down.
> Thanks in advance, short hair ladies.



just be careful with the type of holders ur using to put ur hair in a ponytail...and i wouldnt get it so used to pulling it back....my sister also has long hair and thats all she wears and has some breakage from pulling it back alot...


----------



## back2relaxed (Aug 11, 2007)

mellowmel said:


> What do you ladies do to avoid heat? Are you using rollers or doing bantu knots and other protective styles?


 

I use rollers for wet sets(haven't tried bantu knots yet) and alsoto maintain my hair when its dry...i do air dry and sit under the hooded dryer and then flat iron my hair sometimes as well, especially when my NG is out of control!  But I use a heat protectant and only flat iron on wash day.  I just did my first cross wrap last nite, and I love it.  I can finally wrap my hair again w/o hurting my delicate edges in the front!!


----------



## alundra (Aug 12, 2007)

bluediamond0829 said:


> just be careful with the type of holders ur using to put ur hair in a ponytail...and i wouldnt get it so used to pulling it back....my sister also has long hair and thats all she wears and has some breakage from pulling it back alot...



Okay, I'll be careful! 

I have good holders, my mother has some scrunci. (scruncis?)


----------



## ChoxlatChix (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow glad I found this thread.  Even though I reaped some great advice on this site and the ladies are wonderful I had cancelled my subscription.  Now that I have found this lil crew I might have to get that subscription back.  Ladies I feel y'all and am glad to find someone in the same struggle.  And Alundra...you killin me with Wilford I laugh my butt off when I see that commercial.  Glad to see somebody else caught that.


----------



## sikora (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi, I'm a newbie (kinda). My fotki hasn't been updated in almost a year because I have been dissatisfied with my progress. I started fresh by cutting my hair earlier tonight. I will take pictures of it tomorrow.


----------



## january noir (Aug 24, 2007)

sikora said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie (kinda). My fotki hasn't been updated in almost a year because I have been dissatisfied with my progress. I started fresh by cutting my hair earlier tonight. I will take pictures of it tomorrow.


 
I see this is your first post!  Congratulations!  Good Luck to you!  HHG!


----------



## Monigirl (Aug 25, 2007)

Recently, I just cut my hair really short. What I currently do is conditioner wash my short hair, towel dry, then add my favorite products and wrap my hair and let it air-dry under a silk scarf. By the morning my hair is smooth and soft and styled. It turned out great without the heat of a hooded dryer. Hope this helps.

The short cut is a recent photo with the wrap style.

www.fotki.com/monigirl


----------



## bun-bun (Sep 2, 2007)

Lusa said:


> Is there anyone out there that is struggling and needing some encouragement? Being conscious of hair health can be frustrating, and I am more than happy to help (if possible).



I have been lurking for 'bout 5years (off & on)! Too lazy to really participate I guess. I've found mounds and mounds of info here and I love this site. I've always tried to take care of my hair washing once a week deep conditioning everytime, taking vits, trying to drink more water. My hair and scalp tends to be dry which it seems the Keracare line has made a big difference and I've been using MTG for about a month now. Also I'm trying to figure out how I want/need to use castor oil. Just relaxed on Aug 8 and I have more new growth than I would have had normally. My problem is I get sooo frustrated with the process. I want to try rollersetting but for some reason have been intimidated cause I want it to come out right. I'm rambling I know....I've notice the past few days when I comb my hair its snapping where the new growth and relaxed hair meet. I don't want to relax it too soon so I'm trying to figure out what works for me to maintain it. I've seen alot of pics/fotki's ect. but I think I am most inspired by yours. Your pics are amazing and your hair looks great your growth looks more attainable for me. I can relate to where your hair came from to where it is now cause APL or BSL that is beyond me! I'll be happy with a solid SL anything else is a plus.


----------



## Imani (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi ladies! Just checking in. Just moved to Atl and trying to find a stylist, which hasn't been going so well 

Right now, my routine is roller setting and wearing my hair out on the weekend (i've decided to do strictly roller sets instead of trying to wear it straight). if the curls start to fall, I use my caruso steam rollers. during the week, i wear a phony pony to work. I've stopped buying products and been consistent with a set of products i like. right now, its qhemet amla and olive heavy cream and kemi oyl. I use phyto moisturizing styling balm to help slick down fly aways and edges during the week. and also i may use a dab of Design essentials silk essentials serum. I put mtg only on the funny patch of scalp in the back. 

i also have been more consistent with my multi vitamin (Nature's Plus Source of Life) and i think that is helping. 

Not posting any more pics til end of the year, hope to see some progress. i hadn't been home in a few months, and as soon i stepped in my aunt's house, before she even said hello, she said "wow, you're hair has really grown!", so that was encouraging. People are always telling me it looks healthy and thick when i wear it out. 

Happy hair growing ladies! How's it going for everyone?


----------



## Imani (Sep 10, 2007)

back2relaxed said:


> I use rollers for wet sets(haven't tried bantu knots yet) and alsoto maintain my hair when its dry...i do air dry and sit under the hooded dryer and then flat iron my hair sometimes as well, especially when my NG is out of control! But I use a heat protectant and only flat iron on wash day. *I just did my first cross wrap last nite*, and I love it. I can finally wrap my hair again w/o hurting my delicate edges in the front!!


 
How do you cross wrap? i hear people talk about it all the time, but can never grasp the concept. I hate to do a regular wrap and end up with that one jacked up side. Glad to see it is working for you.


----------



## harrison (Sep 11, 2007)

My hair is beneath my ear but above the shoulder.. and its an awkward length for me. I'm natural and typically wear two-strand twists. When I unravel the strands I'm left with a semi wavy fro. But I can only wear that style for a couple of days... so I need to add some variety to my styles. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## sikora (Sep 11, 2007)

Imani said:


> How do you cross wrap? i hear people talk about it all the time, but can never grasp the concept. I hate to do a regular wrap and end up with that one jacked up side. Glad to see it is working for you.



Part your hair down the center. Wrap the left side toward the right and wrap the right side toward the left.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is my crosswrap last year when my hair was shorter.  Its really easy.


----------



## bun-bun (Sep 12, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> This is my crosswrap last year when my hair was shorter.  Its really easy.
> 
> View attachment 5855



Looks good! But don't you get a bend in the back??

Sikora said:
Part your hair down the center. Wrap the left side toward the right and wrap the right side toward the left.

Trying to visualize......so all the hair is combed to the front w/ a part in the back???? Sorry I'm a little slow right now


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 12, 2007)

bun-bun said:


> Looks good! But don't you get a bend in the back??
> 
> Sikora said:
> Part your hair down the center. Wrap the left side toward the right and wrap the right side toward the left.
> ...


 
You get the same kind of curve that you would get if you did a regular wrap.  I believe KhandiB has a good picture tutorial in her fotki.  You wouldn't necessarily do a hard part down the middle, you can use your fingers just to separat your hair down the middle so you have two sections.  You take your left section of hair (kind of like gathering it for a ponytail) and wrap it toward the right side of your head and pin it there.  Then you gather the right section of hair (that is still hanging down) and wrap it toward the left side of your head and pin it.  Since you started with the left section it should be higher on the back of your head and the right section should be below it.  It's like you've crisscrossed your hair in the back.  
I'm sorry if that confuses you more.


----------



## bun-bun (Sep 14, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> You get the same kind of curve that you would get if you did a regular wrap.  I believe KhandiB has a good picture tutorial in her fotki.  You wouldn't necessarily do a hard part down the middle, you can use your fingers just to separat your hair down the middle so you have two sections.  You take your left section of hair (kind of like gathering it for a ponytail) and wrap it toward the right side of your head and pin it there.  Then you gather the right section of hair (that is still hanging down) and wrap it toward the left side of your head and pin it.  Since you started with the left section it should be higher on the back of your head and the right section should be below it.  It's like you've crisscrossed your hair in the back.
> I'm sorry if that confuses you more.



 Thanks!  Kinda makes sense I'm on the phone with my friend and she's trying to explain too so I think I get it. I'll have to check out KhandiB for a visual.


----------



## KAT25 (Sep 20, 2007)

Any suggestions for a protective style for me?? This is how my hair looks and I have had very very bad experiences with weaves (sew-in, braids) I think my hair is just to thin and can't take the stress


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 20, 2007)

Shine-On said:


> Hi Mom23,
> 
> I love your hair. Very full and healthy. Green rollers, here I come!


 
If the green rollers aren't small enough, try the yellow rollers.  But, at ear length, the green ones should be small enough.

My hair isn't even ear length yet so I am still using the yellow ones (actually all my rollers are black but the ones I am using now are the same size as the yellow ones).


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi all! Newbie 

Anyway, I have pretty much been Neck length all my life. So has there or is there anybody on this board or thread that has been Neck length and has gotten their hair past that length? Like maybe longer neck length or collarbone?

Just wondering. Because I can't believe that my terminal length is just the neck. Including the fact that my mother, grandmother, and her mother all had long hair. So it got to be something else right?

I have come to the conclusion that my hair breaks off way faster than my hair grows. Hence it staying the same length. Any insight?


----------



## sikora (Sep 23, 2007)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Hi all! Newbie
> 
> Anyway, I have pretty much been Neck length all my life. So has there or is than anybody on this board or thread that has been Neck length and has gotten their hair past that length? Like maybe longer neck length or collarbone?
> 
> ...



I think that may be it. Can you share what you have been doing lately to your hair?


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Sep 23, 2007)

Nothing consistant. Everything I pretty much start, I drop off with. Whether it's vitamins or washes or conditioning or whatever, I fall off of it. I guess I need a lot more patience to get me thru the first couple of months.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 23, 2007)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Hi all! Newbie
> 
> Anyway, I have pretty much been Neck length all my life. So has there or is there anybody on this board or thread that has been Neck length and has gotten their hair past that length? Like maybe longer neck length or collarbone?
> 
> ...



I did and I grew my hair out to APL.  People didn't believe that my hair could grow.  Well when I decided to relax every 8 weeks, get wraps, rollersets, staying away from heat, changing products, getting my ends clipped, and staying away from harsh color, my hair just turned around for me.  I was very careful with my hair and stayed away from hard hairstyles.  I would always keep my hair wrapped up in a satin scarf when I was at home.  I was going to the salon a lot too.  Usually once a week or sometimes 2x a week.  I was very careful about what someone was doing to my hair and I didn't allow them to do too much anyway.  I didn't perm my hair myself anymore either.  Sorry so long.  I just know how you feel.  Now I'm starting all over again this time as a natural.   I want my fro to get really big!  Good luck Girl!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 23, 2007)

alundra said:


> My hair is long enough to put into a decent sized ponytail. Does anyone think it will break off a lot if I keep doing this? I can't bun to save my life and it's too hot to have my hair down.
> 
> Thanks in advance, short hair ladies.



I would use plastic hair clips until my hair got longer.  This way it wouldn't be too much tension.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Sep 27, 2007)

See here is my problem.

In May of 2006, after years of being natural, and I cut all of my hair off again, to start over. And by May of 2007, I had my full 6 inches of hair (1/2 inch per month).

Problem is, I think I'm hovering around 7-8 inches, but I have never gotten to 10 or more inches. Next year, it should be 12, but it won't. It always stays around the bottom of my neck. Overall. 

But I have noticed that the sides and back is 6 inches, that has never happened before in my life. The front is around my lips. So I know my hair growing, but I want to know what am I doing wrong where it's not growing past this usually length?


----------



## momi (Sep 27, 2007)

Ambitious1013 said:


> Great thread!! It is always great to hear from other ladies that have short hair similar to mine. I still have a lot to learn so I would love for everyone to continue to share.
> 
> It is true that you have to be creative and have patience when it comes to growing out short hair. I switch my protective styles between rollersetting, wrapping, or wearing a bun. Doing these styles help me avoid heat and it has truly helped my hair. These styles help me stretch my relaxers too. Right now I am at week 11 and I will be getting my relaxer on Friday.
> 
> This site has given me so much support and encouragment. It has truly helped me with my healthy hair care journey.


 
Your fotki has truly encouraged me along my journey.  I recently cut my hair and need some inspiration!


----------



## pazyamor (Oct 12, 2007)

Man, it is sooo good to see a shorthaircareforum...I am trying to get past nape length; I have it colored and relaxed right now, but I'm growing the color out. My problem is, all this time I thought putting oil in it was enough to moisturize...but it's not:covereyes! So now not only do I need a good protein treatment (which I've never done...why? I don't know), I need a darn moisturizer!! Can anybody recommend a light-weight moisturizer that's not going to weigh my crazy hair down? Also, a protein treatment that has really worked for you!


And my fellow short-hair sisters! WE WILL MAKE ITI know we will be putting ourselves to the BSL challenge next year. I really just want healthy, strong hair that's bouncy and soft.


----------



## NaturaLei (Oct 12, 2007)

*Talk about short hair....I'm growing out my baldy.  Its been 3 months and I have about 1.5 inches of hair. (See avatar).  So far, its healthy--I just hope it stays that way.  I'm aiming for 3 inches by the new year.  I figure a healthy 3 inches would be a great way to bring in '08.*


----------



## Imani (Oct 12, 2007)

How long do you think til all these back layers reach shoulder length?? Trying to set some realistic goals. 

http://public.fotki.com/imani/randomly-felt-like-/picture012.html


----------



## dillard (Oct 12, 2007)

NaturaLei said:


> *Talk about short hair....I'm growing out my baldy.  Its been 3 months and I have about 1.5 inches of hair. (See avatar).  So far, its healthy--I just hope it stays that way.  I'm aiming for 3 inches by the new year.  I figure a healthy 3 inches would be a great way to bring in '08.*



wow! your hair is beautifully THICK! You look stunning with a twa.  did u cut in order to start a natural journey? well, the shcf is a great place for advice for us SL or above ladies


----------



## NaturaLei (Oct 12, 2007)

dillard said:


> wow! your hair is beautifully THICK! You look stunning with a twa.  did u cut in order to start a natural journey? well, the shcf is a great place for advice for us SL or above ladies


 
*Thank you! *

*This is actually my 2nd big chop.  I first went natural last year but I did a 2nd big chop 3 months ago because I was having trouble with my crown area.  I got frustrated, and next thing I knew...I was in the bathroom shaving my head.  The thickness was killing me, and still is.  I never had so much trouble with relaxed hair.  But, I'm going to try and stay natural as long as possible.*

*By the way, I checked out your album, and your hair looks great both permed and natural.*


----------



## Sula (Oct 17, 2007)

NaturaLei said:


> *Talk about short hair....I'm growing out my baldy. Its been 3 months and I have about 1.5 inches of hair. (See avatar). So far, its healthy--I just hope it stays that way. I'm aiming for 3 inches by the new year. I figure a healthy 3 inches would be a great way to bring in '08.*


 
Oh My!! I'm so happy to see your hair... I'm also growing out my TWA and I'm about an inch or so (I'll post pics when I get home)... I am really enjoying this thread. My hair is healthy right now(although a bit dull looking ), and I will be very conservative in hoping for 2 inches by the new year... 

HGH to you!


----------



## thicknjuicy (Oct 24, 2007)

I need some serious advice! I spent 1 year growing out my relaxed chin-length hair. In May 2007, I did the BC. I had been sporting weaves, braids and wigs the whole year to get a little length on my now 3 inch long natural hair. Ok, so last week i decided to wear my hair natural...semi-natural. I purchased Just for Me(not for me) hair Softener, thinkin it was gentle enuff for kids, it's gotta be great for me! Now i have crunchy, dry, dreadlock rasta hair! i have been deep conditioning it every two days. Nexxus Humectress, Motions CPR, olive oil, baby oil, aphogee you name it I'm using it. Any one with any suggestions...Whatta waste of a full year. i just wanted it to be a little more manageable! I could slap myself!!


----------



## donewit-it (Oct 24, 2007)

Just wanted to subscribe to this thread since I am up and running now with the pictures. I am still considered short hair , right?

My goal is just to grow my hair as long as it can go and be healthy.  I've been maintaining it with wash n go's, coming in and out of self-done braids for 3weeks at a time.  (not that great so they only last about that time frame) and wearing alot of twist-outs.  I'm going to join the valentine's day challenge this weekend so I guess I will experience a tremendous amount of growth.  I'll be picturing progress pictures in my new fotki over a period of time.

Bubblinbrownsugga(sp) is definitely my hair inspiration.  Her hair is absolutely beautiful and I think we share a similar hair texture.  I know I can do it too.

This is the longest that I've kept my hair natural after going back and forth between relaxers and such.  Thanks the ladies of this forum, I think I'm gonna stay this way.

Good luck everyone and HHG


----------



## Coffee (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm a short and sassy and really happy with the health and length of my hair now. I went from a "very short afro in April of this year to what you see on my picture which was taken in August of this year. I've learned so much reading this forum. I think what has helped me the most was DC after every wash and using Dr. Miracle's Grow Oil. I don't have a "goal" length, just want it thick and healthy.


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 11, 2007)

bumping for my lil sis....


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Nov 15, 2007)

I just chopped my hair off to the V-beckam bob mainly because it was breaking and damaged and shedding like crazy.  I'm ready to grow my hair out healthy and long.  What do you think would be a good start?  My hair is relaxed and type 4B texture.  I'm trying to give up flat ironing my hair but with such a short style what else can I do?  I air-dried it last night after washinand conditioning with CON and putting in NTM Silktouch Leave In, and I followed with Elasta QP Mango butter tied with a scarf and left overnight.  It was softer than it's ever been but it was a mess.


----------



## baby42 (Nov 15, 2007)

I HAVE SHORT HAIR ITS GROWING BUT NOTHING LIKE SOME OF THE LADYS HERE WHEN I TELL SOMEONE I JOINE LHCF THEY LOOK AT ME LIKE I AM SICK THEN I HAVE TO TELL THEM THAT THIS FORUM IS FOR ALL KINDS OF HAIR LENGHT TO LEARN TO TAKE CARE OF MY HAIR AND HOW TOO KEEP IT WHEN IT GROWING WHATTO USE AND NOT USE I AM SURE THAT WHY IT IS GROWING AND TO NO I AM NOT ALONE THANKS FOR THE POST AND WHATS SO GOOD ABOUT HERE IS THAT NO BODY TREATS YOU FUNNY CAUSE YOU DONT HAVE LONG HAIR WHEN YOU ASK FOR HELP,I AM MOISTURIZING 2X A DAY DC ONCE A WEEK BAGGIE USEING PROTEIN TREATMENT WHEN NEED TAKEING VIT USEING A GROWTH AID SO FAR SO GOOD.THIS IS WHAT I AM DOINGI TRY NOT TO WORRY CAUSE THAT DONT HELP AND I PICK OUT TIPS FROM HERE YOU ARE NOT ALONE BUT DONT GIVE UP


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Feb 13, 2008)

im a newbie here and i see people writing that there hair is 4a, 3b ect wat does that mean? i know i probably sound stupid but im confusederplexed


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Feb 13, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> im a newbie here and i see people writing that there hair is 4a, 3b ect wat does that mean? i know i probably sound stupid but im confusederplexed


 
They are describing their hair texture.  People with 4a, 4b....4z hair have probably the coursest texture hair.  Kinky/Coily.  People with 3's and higher with have coils, curls, and waves.  I know they have it mapped out somewhere...I just can't remember where. lol


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Shorthaircareforum discussion board*

I would like to revive this thread for us short haired sistahs...I know its the long hair care forum but a lot of us ladies are on a journey from short to long maybe a better support system would make the transition easier.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Feb 15, 2008)

Cayenne0622 said:


> They are describing their hair texture. People with 4a, 4b....4z hair have probably the coursest texture hair. Kinky/Coily. People with 3's and higher with have coils, curls, and waves. I know they have it mapped out somewhere...I just can't remember where. lol


 

thank u that helped a lil lol


----------



## _belle (Feb 23, 2008)

*just figured i'd give this another little nudge. SL & shorters UNITE! *


----------



## mstee07 (Feb 27, 2008)

Daephae and Belle I'm a newbie but I am in!!!  Sometimes looking at the other threads is really depressing because of where I am.  In october of '07 I was brushing SL but due to overprocessing, I am barely at nl now with some significant breakage in the middle back of my head .  It is my goal to get to a healthy SL but first I have to grow back the hair in the middle of my head


----------



## wannabelong (Feb 27, 2008)

thicknjuicy said:


> I need some serious advice! I spent 1 year growing out my relaxed chin-length hair. In May 2007, I did the BC. I had been sporting weaves, braids and wigs the whole year to get a little length on my now 3 inch long natural hair. Ok, so last week i decided to wear my hair natural...semi-natural. I purchased Just for Me(not for me) hair Softener, thinkin it was gentle enuff for kids, it's gotta be great for me! Now i have crunchy, dry, dreadlock rasta hair! i have been deep conditioning it every two days. Nexxus Humectress, Motions CPR, olive oil, baby oil, aphogee you name it I'm using it. Any one with any suggestions...Whatta waste of a full year. i just wanted it to be a little more manageable! I could slap myself!!


 
I'm sorry that happened to you.  I would continue to deep condition with heat until the hair begins to soften up.  I would suggest to stay away from protein conditioners/treatments...Motions CPR and aphogee.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 27, 2008)

mstee07 said:


> Daephae and Belle I'm a newbie but I am in!!! Sometimes looking at the other threads is really depressing because of where I am. In october of '07 I was brushing SL but due to overprocessing, I am barely at nl now with some significant breakage in the middle back of my head . It is my goal to get to a healthy SL but first I have to grow back the hair in the middle of my head


 

Welcome! Thanks for joining in. You should also check out the "Newbie Thread (PT. 1)". We're in this together...as you can see from my siggy (signature) pic, I have a long way to go myself! Support from others makes the ride more enjoyable. Have you developed a regimen?


----------



## mstee07 (Feb 27, 2008)

daephae said:


> Welcome! Thanks for joining in. You should also check out the "Newbie Thread (PT. 1)". We're in this together...as you can see from my siggy (signature) pic, I have a long way to go myself! Support from others makes the ride more enjoyable. Have you developed a regimen?


 
Thanks Daephae!  I found the newbie thread and subscribed there as well.  I do have a regimen that I posted on the other link this afternoon.   Basically I pre-poo, wash, dc 1x wk; co-wash 1x week, moisturize and seal 2x daily.  Wearing phony bun now cause I can't do much as until the part that broke horribly grows back.  Thanks for the vote of support.


----------



## sweetsuccess (Mar 9, 2008)

*silk wrap GONE WRONG !!*

*helllllllllllllllp...*

*this is my first week on the board.. n i was trying to do the wash n restrict from using my basic heat tools (blow dry and flat iron)... n i did the rollerset... which by the was a disaster..(i need rollersetting 101).. and i went under the dryer ... let the hair dry.. then sprayd a lil leave in and wrapped it then covered with saran wrap n went under the dryer... my hair was so ugly.. n i wudve had to flat iron it out... but since my roots were still nasty i started all over by cowashing... n now at this present time im sitting under the dryer with lil twist balls on my head doing a different attempt. n if this comes out ugly.. im just gona have to cowash tomorrow and blow dry n flat iron.......*

*are there any suggestions.. my hair length is in my siggy.. i dont know what else to do... i feel like blow drying and flat ironing is my best bet... but i wana do protective things.. but cant. i need help!!*

*my regimen today was:*

*prepoo with egg n olive oil with a cap for 20mins*
*shampoo with sunsilk hydra tlc (luv it!!!!)*
*conditioned with sunsilk hydra tlc (luv itt!!!)*
*deep conditioned with pantene deep penetrating mask with a cap for 30mins*
*washd out and rollerset with my own remedy of tea tree oil, lotta body setting lotion, and a vitamin e, aloe, and ttree oil mixture...*
*and before the silk wrap i used kenra light weight leave in*

*if there are any corrections or advice for me... plz help??*

*(i also switch my regimen from time to time n use kera care hydrating shampoo and humecto conditioning instead of the sunsilk)*

*TIA*


----------



## pazyamor (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: silk wrap GONE WRONG !!*



sweetsuccess said:


> *helllllllllllllllp...*
> 
> *this is my first week on the board.. n i was trying to do the wash n restrict from using my basic heat tools (blow dry and flat iron)... n i did the rollerset... which by the was a disaster..(i need rollersetting 101).. and i went under the dryer ... let the hair dry.. then sprayd a lil leave in and wrapped it then covered with saran wrap n went under the dryer... my hair was so ugly.. n i wudve had to flat iron it out... but since my roots were still nasty i started all over by cowashing... n now at this present time im sitting under the dryer with lil twist balls on my head doing a different attempt. n if this comes out ugly.. im just gona have to cowash tomorrow and blow dry n flat iron.......*
> 
> ...


 
Hey hair (and zodiac) twin...my hair is only a split second longer than yours and I found that roller-setting but with smaller rollers so I could have sort of a curly look worked wonders for me. Umm, also twist-outs and phony-buns (I have a phony-bun tutorial in my Fotki; but I don't recommend using this method often, all that tension pulls at your edges). I also just let it go sometimes, depending on whether you want to look a certain way. That's all the advice I can give you. HTH and good luck


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 14, 2008)

Im giving this thread a  muc h needed bump. I need some support from the other short haired ladies on the board?


----------



## miami74 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm joining in on this thread as well. I can use all the support I can get.  For once, I'd like to see my hair get to a length beyond the shoulders.  All my life my hair has never gone past that length!   All you ladies seem wonderful.  Let's do this together.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey guys! How's everyone doing? 

I have no updates hair wise, just following my routine...wash & style on Sunday/Monday & Thursdays. I'm a little frustrated because my hair is just about at the beginning of the "in-between" stage...you know, too long to be considered short but not long enough for a ponytail? LOL. I'm HATING IT (but not enough to cut it )! 

My problem is, I'm probably long enough to roll with small magnetics (orange or yellow)...but I don't think I would like the curlier look. Seems like it would look like a curly fro. Any suggestions? I want to be freed from the hot curlers!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 19, 2008)

miami74 said:


> I'm joining in on this thread as well. I can use all the support I can get. For once, I'd like to see my hair get to a length beyond the shoulders. All my life my hair has never gone past that length!  All you ladies seem wonderful. Let's do this together.


 
Hi Miami74! Welcome! Girl, your hair is LONG to me! But I def know what your saying...you want to experience lengths that you haven't gotten to before. I'm confident that it will happen for you AND it probably won't take that long! The LHCF board has so much information and knowledge, all you have to do is apply what you learn and tweak things to suit your needs.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MrsJersey (Mar 19, 2008)

I also need the help and support from fellow short haired ladies.  I can never seem to get past SL and I want length dammit

My current reggie is co-washing every other day, DCing at least 2xs a week.  I try to limit heat so I air dry more often than not.  Elasta QP's Mango Butter is awesome for my hair.  Lately I've been doing a twist out pinned under for a wavy bob kinda look.  

Like I said I'm here for help and support so if anyone has any tips or advise to offer I'm all ears


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Maybe curling and wrapping after to loose some of the curl? 



daephae said:


> Hey guys! How's everyone doing?
> 
> I have no updates hair wise, just following my routine...wash & style on Sunday/Monday & Thursdays. I'm a little frustrated because my hair is just about at the beginning of the "in-between" stage...you know, too long to be considered short but not long enough for a ponytail? LOL. I'm HATING IT (but not enough to cut it )!
> 
> My problem is, I'm probably long enough to roll with small magnetics (orange or yellow)...but I don't think I would like the curlier look. Seems like it would look like a curly fro. Any suggestions? I want to be freed from the hot curlers!


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome MrsJersey! ​



MrsJersey said:


> I also need the help and support from fellow short haired ladies. I can never seem to get past SL and I want length dammit
> 
> My current reggie is co-washing every other day, DCing at least 2xs a week. I try to limit heat so I air dry more often than not. Elasta QP's Mango Butter is awesome for my hair. Lately I've been doing a twist out pinned under for a wavy bob kinda look.
> 
> Like I said I'm here for help and support so if anyone has any tips or advise to offer I'm all ears


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 20, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Maybe curling and wrapping after to loose some of the curl?


 
Okay, I'll try it with Saran Wrap.


----------



## Isis77 (Mar 20, 2008)

i can definitely relate to this thread! before i joined LHCF, i BC'ed with the intent of going natural but then decided to texlax b/c i like the curl definition it gives me and ease of management without being totally bone straight. however, this is the first time i have ever sported ear length hair! the shortest it has ever been before is right below my ear lobes, right around my jaw line, but this time, since i did the cut myself...it looks a little too jacked for words . so since it's too short in the front to reach the back of my head to put into a ponytail (heck, the back is nearly too short to put into a pony tail but i make it work as best i can with bobby pins ) i basically do flat twists in the front and a stubby ponytail in the back which i then cover by a big curly phony pony and then wrap that into a bun to cover up most of the bobby pins. it's decent enough for me to wear to school and out and about w/o feeling self-conscious about my weird hair cut....but all i want is for my hair to be back at the "short" length that i can work with!!!!!! (ie: jaw-line length)

i know if i can just get my hair there or even down to my lower neck area, i can go to the salon and get it trimmed into a cute symmetrical Rhianna bob or something. then i'd be happy  

but until then, protective styling it is!


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 20, 2008)

MrsJersey said:


> I also need the help and support from fellow short haired ladies. I can never seem to get past SL and I want length dammit
> 
> My current reggie is co-washing every other day, DCing at least 2xs a week. I try to limit heat so I air dry more often than not. Elasta QP's Mango Butter is awesome for my hair. Lately I've been doing a twist out pinned under for a wavy bob kinda look.
> 
> Like I said I'm here for help and support so if anyone has any tips or advise to offer I'm all ears


 
This should be helpful...it looks like you constantly wear your hair in a ponytail (or maybe too tight) in the back of your head...try to limit that if this is the case especially with bands with the metal or try to limit you ends hanging down if your ends are constantly brushing up against the shoulders which can just break them off. 

Here's a good link to 101 protective styles, maybe you can find some styles that can be of use

If you need more just post and any of us would be glad to help 
yes ma'am!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=212633&highlight=braid


----------



## miami74 (Mar 20, 2008)

daephae said:


> Hi Miami74! Welcome! *Girl, your hair is LONG to me! *But I def know what your saying...you want to experience lengths that you haven't gotten to before. I'm confident that it will happen for you AND it probably won't take that long! The LHCF board has so much information and knowledge, all you have to do is apply what you learn and tweak things to suit your needs.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Girl, I still have a long way to get to my goal of BSL.  Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Debbie Lynn (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd like to join in.. I wore my hair in a buzz cut for 13 years. Two years ago I stopped cutting my hair and let it grow. 

Due to the knowledge I've gained on this website my hair is very healthy.
I'm curious as to how long my hair will grow.

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## Debbie Lynn (Mar 20, 2008)

I hope I didn't sound conceited by saying my hair is _very_ healthy..but I really learned a lot.. When I tried to let my hair grow out of my buzz cut some years ago it would always break off at the nape and in the middle of my scalp.. I thought my hair just could not grow..but after reading a book by Shamboosie and reading the posts on this site, I found out that I made many mistakes..

By applying the haircare principles I learned, my hair stayed on my head and not in the sink..floor..comb..etc!


----------



## Bublin (Mar 20, 2008)

Debbie, can you share what you have learned and what has helped you the most?  I have not read Shamboosie's book.  Not sure i'll be able to get it here in the UK.


----------



## Debbie Lynn (Mar 20, 2008)

Bublin said:


> Debbie, can you share what you have learned and what has helped you the most? I have not read Shamboosie's book. Not sure i'll be able to get it here in the UK.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Where do I start!? LOL 1. You should wash you hair at least once a week
2. I started deep conditoning my hair at least once a week. 3. To use a protein reconstructor 3. I switched to a conditioning lye relaxer 4. Use high quality hair products. The Nexxus line is my staple 5. Use water based hair creams. No more heavy hair grease where petroleum or mineral oil is it's main ingredient. 6. Use curling irons/flat irons sparingly. 7. Make a habit in keeping my hair in protective styles.

That is all I can think of off the top of my head..but applying these rules have made a difference in the overall health of my hair.


----------

